# Gioco dei pronostici - Champions League 2019/20



## Roten1896 (30 Agosto 2019)

Ciao,
qualcuno vuole partecipare a un torneo di pronostici sulla Champions League?
La modalità sarà grosso modo la stessa dello scorso anno
(dove mi sa che non sono state ancora assegnare tutte le rep per i vincitori e cercherò di rimediare) 

In ogni caso consultate il thread dello scorso anno e poi indicate qua sotto se volete partecipare. 

http://www.milanworld.net/gioco-dei-pronostici-champions-league-2018-19-a-vt67141.html

*ALBO D'ORO*

2018 de_sica 
2019 Interista Diventi Pazzo

*PARTECIPANTI (11):**

@Roten1896
@Interista Diventi Pazzo 
@Pungiglione 
@diavolo 
@zamp2010 
@Chrissonero
@Darren Marshall 
@Beppe85
@sette 
@egidiopersempre 
@ilgallinaccio
*


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (30 Agosto 2019)

Io se alla fine organizzate, ci sono ragazzi


----------



## Pungiglione (30 Agosto 2019)

Quest'anno potrei partecipare anche io


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Agosto 2019)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Io se alla fine organizzate, ci sono ragazzi



Vediamo quanti siamo


----------



## diavolo (30 Agosto 2019)

Se organizzate ci sono


----------



## zamp2010 (30 Agosto 2019)

Ci sono


----------



## Darren Marshall (31 Agosto 2019)

Presente


----------



## Beppe85 (31 Agosto 2019)

Ci sono anche quest anno! E ancora complimenti a interistadiventipazzo


----------



## Chrissonero (31 Agosto 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ciao,
> qualcuno vuole partecipare a un torneo di pronostici sulla Champions League?
> La modalità sarà grosso modo la stessa dello scorso anno
> (dove mi sa che non sono state ancora assegnare tutte le rep per i vincitori e cercherò di rimediare)
> ...


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Settembre 2019)

*PARTECIPANTI:

@Roten1896*
*@Interista Diventi Pazzo 
@Pungiglione 
@diavolo 
@zamp2010 
@Chrissonero*
*@Darren Marshall 
@Beppe85 
*
al momento 8
vediamo se riusciamo ad arrivare sui 15-16 o avrebbe poco senso


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (4 Settembre 2019)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Ci sono anche quest anno! E ancora complimenti a interistadiventipazzo



Grazie mille!


----------



## sette (4 Settembre 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *PARTECIPANTI:
> 
> @Roten1896*
> *@Interista Diventi Pazzo
> ...



Mi iscrivo.


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Settembre 2019)

*PARTECIPANTI (11):

@Roten1896*
*@Interista Diventi Pazzo 
@Pungiglione 
@diavolo 
@zamp2010 
@Chrissonero*
*@Darren Marshall 
@Beppe85
@sette 
@egidiopersempre 
@ilgallinaccio
*


----------



## egidiopersempre (4 Settembre 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *PARTECIPANTI (9):
> 
> @Roten1896*
> *@Interista Diventi Pazzo
> ...



partecipo anche io


----------



## ilgallinaccio (4 Settembre 2019)

se possibile parteciperei anche io


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Settembre 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *PARTECIPANTI (11):
> 
> @Roten1896*
> *@Interista Diventi Pazzo
> ...



updated


----------



## sacchino (4 Settembre 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ciao,
> qualcuno vuole partecipare a un torneo di pronostici sulla Champions League?
> La modalità sarà grosso modo la stessa dello scorso anno
> (dove mi sa che non sono state ancora assegnare tutte le rep per i vincitori e cercherò di rimediare)
> ...



Io partecipo solo se vinco


----------



## sette (4 Settembre 2019)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Io partecipo solo se vinco



come Galliani alle interviste post-gara


----------



## sacchino (4 Settembre 2019)

Comunque ci sono


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Settembre 2019)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Io partecipo solo se vinco





sette ha scritto:


> come Galliani alle interviste post-gara



ahahahaha

*PARTECIPANTI (12):**

@Roten1896
@Interista Diventi Pazzo 
@Pungiglione 
@diavolo 
@zamp2010 
@Chrissonero
@Darren Marshall 
@Beppe85
@sette 
@egidiopersempre 
@ilgallinaccio [MENTION=3573]sacchino[/MENTION]
*


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (13 Settembre 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> ahahahaha
> 
> *PARTECIPANTI (12):**
> 
> ...



Che dici, può andare come numero?


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Settembre 2019)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Che dici, può andare come numero?



sarebbe meglio ci fosse ancora qualcuno... 

proviamo a chiedere a...
[MENTION=2581]diavoloINme[/MENTION] [MENTION=3817]7vinte[/MENTION] [MENTION=1415]Milanforever26[/MENTION] [MENTION=3210]mil77[/MENTION] [MENTION=277]Milo[/MENTION] [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] [MENTION=764]zosimo[/MENTION]2010 [MENTION=186]hiei87[/MENTION] [MENTION=3701]shevchampions[/MENTION]

se per caso vogliono unirsi...


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Settembre 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> sarebbe meglio ci fosse ancora qualcuno...
> 
> proviamo a chiedere a...
> [MENTION=2581]diavoloINme[/MENTION] [MENTION=3817]7vinte[/MENTION] [MENTION=1415]Milanforever26[/MENTION] [MENTION=3210]mil77[/MENTION] [MENTION=277]Milo[/MENTION] [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] [MENTION=764]zosimo[/MENTION]2010 [MENTION=186]hiei87[/MENTION] [MENTION=3701]shevchampions[/MENTION]
> ...



io io io io io io 
Presente presente presente!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Grazie per l'invito.


----------



## shevchampions (14 Settembre 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> sarebbe meglio ci fosse ancora qualcuno...
> 
> proviamo a chiedere a...
> [MENTION=2581]diavoloINme[/MENTION] [MENTION=3817]7vinte[/MENTION] [MENTION=1415]Milanforever26[/MENTION] [MENTION=3210]mil77[/MENTION] [MENTION=277]Milo[/MENTION] [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] [MENTION=764]zosimo[/MENTION]2010 [MENTION=186]hiei87[/MENTION] [MENTION=3701]shevchampions[/MENTION]
> ...



Mi unisco anche io grazie, cercherò di metterlo sul calendario così non perdo fragorosamente come al solito


----------



## hiei87 (14 Settembre 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> sarebbe meglio ci fosse ancora qualcuno...
> 
> proviamo a chiedere a...
> [MENTION=2581]diavoloINme[/MENTION] [MENTION=3817]7vinte[/MENTION] [MENTION=1415]Milanforever26[/MENTION] [MENTION=3210]mil77[/MENTION] [MENTION=277]Milo[/MENTION] [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] [MENTION=764]zosimo[/MENTION]2010 [MENTION=186]hiei87[/MENTION] [MENTION=3701]shevchampions[/MENTION]
> ...



Vai, ci sono! Spero di ricordarmi di volta in volta di fare i pronostici.


----------



## 7vinte (14 Settembre 2019)

Ci sono!!!!!!


----------



## mil77 (14 Settembre 2019)

Ci sono anche io


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Settembre 2019)

*Inserite i pronostici accanto alla lista delle partite
SEGNO - RISULTATO ESATTO 

Internazionale - Slavia Praha
Olympique Lyonnais - Zenit
Ajax - Lille
Benfica - RB Leipzig
Chelsea - Valencia
BVB Dortmund - Barcelona
Napoli - Liverpool
RB Salzburg - Genk
Club Brugge - Galatasaray
Olympiakos - Tottenham Hotspur
Atletico Madrid - Juventus
Bayern Munchen - Crvena Zvezda
Dinamo Zagreb - Atalanta
Bayer 04 Leverkusen - Lokomotiv Moskva
Paris Saint Germain - Real Madrid
Shakhtar - Manchester City

*


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Settembre 2019)

> *Inserite i pronostici accanto alla lista delle partite
> SEGNO - RISULTATO ESATTO
> 
> Internazionale - Slavia Praha
> ...



copiate le partite da qui sopra e inserite i vostri pronostici.
1 punto per ogni segno indovinato, 2 punti aggiuntivi per ogni risultato esatto.
*
@Roten1896
@Interista Diventi Pazzo 
@Pungiglione 
@diavolo 
@zamp2010 
@Chrissonero
@Darren Marshall 
@Beppe85
@sette 
@egidiopersempre 
@ilgallinaccio 
@sacchino 
@7vinte 
@hiei87 
@shevchampions 
@mil77 
@diavoloINme*


----------



## sette (15 Settembre 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *Inserite i pronostici accanto alla lista delle partite
> SEGNO - RISULTATO ESATTO
> 
> Internazionale - Slavia Praha [1] [3-0]
> ...


.


----------



## hiei87 (15 Settembre 2019)

Internazionale - Slavia Praha [1] 3 - 0
Olympique Lyonnais - Zenit [1] 3 - 1
Ajax - Lille [x] 1-1
Benfica - RB Leipzig [x] 2-2
Chelsea - Valencia [1] 2 - 1
BVB Dortmund - Barcelona [1] 2 - 1
Napoli - Liverpool [2] 1 - 2
RB Salzburg - Genk [1] 1 - 0
Club Brugge - Galatasaray [x] 0 - 0
Olympiakos - Tottenham Hotspur [2] 0 - 1
Atletico Madrid - Juventus [1] 1 - 0
Bayern Munchen - Crvena Zvezda [1] 3 - 0
Dinamo Zagreb - Atalanta [2] 1 - 2
Bayer 04 Leverkusen - Lokomotiv Moskva [1] 2 - 0
Paris Saint Germain - Real Madrid [x] 0 - 0
Shakhtar - Manchester City [2] 1 - 3


----------



## MrPeppez (16 Settembre 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> sarebbe meglio ci fosse ancora qualcuno...
> 
> proviamo a chiedere a...
> [MENTION=2581]diavoloINme[/MENTION] [MENTION=3817]7vinte[/MENTION] [MENTION=1415]Milanforever26[/MENTION] [MENTION=3210]mil77[/MENTION] [MENTION=277]Milo[/MENTION] [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] [MENTION=764]zosimo[/MENTION]2010 [MENTION=186]hiei87[/MENTION] [MENTION=3701]shevchampions[/MENTION]
> ...



Io ci sono, grazie!!!


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Settembre 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> sarebbe meglio ci fosse ancora qualcuno...
> 
> proviamo a chiedere a...
> [MENTION=2581]diavoloINme[/MENTION] [MENTION=3817]7vinte[/MENTION] [MENTION=1415]Milanforever26[/MENTION] [MENTION=3210]mil77[/MENTION] [MENTION=277]Milo[/MENTION] [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] [MENTION=764]zosimo[/MENTION]2010 [MENTION=186]hiei87[/MENTION] [MENTION=3701]shevchampions[/MENTION]
> ...



Mi spiace molto non poter partecipare quest'anno..in bocca la lupo a tutti!


----------



## diavolo (16 Settembre 2019)

Internazionale - Slavia Praha 1 2-0
Olympique Lyonnais - Zenit 1 2-1
Ajax - Lille 1 1-0
Benfica - RB Leipzig X 1-2
Chelsea - Valencia 1 2-0 
BVB Dortmund - Barcelona 2 1-2
Napoli - Liverpool X 2-1
RB Salzburg - Genk 2 1-1
Club Brugge - Galatasaray X 0-1
Olympiakos - Tottenham Hotspur 2 0-3
Atletico Madrid - Juventus 1 3-0
Bayern Munchen - Crvena Zvezda 1 3-0 
Dinamo Zagreb - Atalanta 1 2-2
Bayer 04 Leverkusen - Lokomotiv Moskva 1 2-0
Paris Saint Germain - Real Madrid X 1-2
Shakhtar - Manchester City 2 0-2


----------



## ilgallinaccio (16 Settembre 2019)

Internazionale - Slavia Praha 1 3-1
Olympique Lyonnais - Zenit 1 2-2
Ajax - Lille 2 3-0
Benfica - RB Leipzig 1 2-0
Chelsea - Valencia 1 2-0
BVB Dortmund - Barcelona X 2-1
Napoli - Liverpool X 1-3
RB Salzburg - Genk X 2-0
Club Brugge - Galatasaray 2 2-0
Olympiakos - Tottenham Hotspur 2 0-3
Atletico Madrid - Juventus X 2-1
Bayern Munchen - Crvena Zvezda 1 3-0
Dinamo Zagreb - Atalanta X 2-0
Bayer 04 Leverkusen - Lokomotiv Moskva 1 2-1
Paris Saint Germain - Real Madrid 1 1-1
Shakhtar - Manchester City 2 1-3


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Settembre 2019)

*Internazionale - Slavia Praha [1] [3-0]
Olympique Lyonnais - Zenit [1] [1-1] 
Ajax - Lille [1] [2-1]
Benfica - RB Leipzig [2] [0-1]
Chelsea - Valencia [1] [2-1]
BVB Dortmund - Barcelona [1] [1-1]
Napoli - Liverpool [2] [1-2]
RB Salzburg - Genk [1] [2-0]
Club Brugge - Galatasaray [1] [2-1]
Olympiakos - Tottenham Hotspur [2] [0-2] 
Atletico Madrid - Juventus [X] [1-1]
Bayern Munchen - Crvena Zvezda [1] [3-0]
Dinamo Zagreb - Atalanta [2] [0-2]
Bayer 04 Leverkusen - Lokomotiv Moskva [1] [2-1]
Paris Saint Germain - Real Madrid [1] [3-2]
Shakhtar - Manchester City [2] [0-3] *


----------



## MrPeppez (16 Settembre 2019)

Internazionale - Slavia Praga - 1 / 3-0
Lione - Zenit - 1 / 3-2
Ajax - Lille - X / 0-0
Benfica - Lipsia - 2 / 1-3
Chelsea - Valencia - 1 / 1-0
Borussia Dortmund - Barcelona - X / 2-2
Napoli - Liverpool - 2 / 1-3
Salisburgo - Genk - 1 / 2-0
Club Brugge - Galatasaray - 2 / 0-1
Olympiakos - Tottenham - X / 0-0
Atletico Madrid - Juventus - 1 / 1-0
Bayern Monaco - Crvena Zvezda - 1 / 6-0
Dinamo Zagabria - Atalanta - X / 1-1
Bayer Leverkusen - Lokomotiv Mosca - 1 / 2-0
PSG - Real Madrid - X / 2-2
Shakhtar - Manchester City - 2 / 2-4


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (16 Settembre 2019)

Internazionale - Slavia Praha (1) 2-0
Olympique Lyonnais - Zenit (X) 1-1
Ajax - Lille (X) 1-1
Benfica - RB Leipzig (2) 1-2
Chelsea - Valencia (1) 2-1
BVB Dortmund - Barcelona (2) 1-3
Napoli - Liverpool (X) 2-2
RB Salzburg - Genk (1) 2-0
Club Brugge - Galatasaray (2) 0-1
Olympiakos - Tottenham Hotspur (2) 0-3
Atletico Madrid - Juventus (X) 0-0
Bayern Munchen - Crvena Zvezda (1) 5-0
Dinamo Zagreb - Atalanta (2) 2-3
Bayer 04 Leverkusen - Lokomotiv Moskva (1) 2-1
Paris Saint Germain - Real Madrid (1) 2-1
Shakhtar - Manchester City (2) 1-3


----------



## 7vinte (16 Settembre 2019)

Internazionale - Slavia Praha (1) 3-0
Olympique Lyonnais - Zenit (1) 2-0
Ajax - Lille (1) 2-1
Benfica - RB Leipzig (2) 1-2
Chelsea - Valencia (X) 1-1
BVB Dortmund - Barcelona (1) 2-1
Napoli - Liverpool (2) 1-2
RB Salzburg - Genk (1) 2-1
Club Brugge - Galatasaray (2) 0-1
Olympiakos - Tottenham Hotspur (2) 0-3
Atletico Madrid - Juventus (1) 2-0
Bayern Munchen - Crvena Zvezda (1) 5-0
Dinamo Zagreb - Atalanta (2) 0-2
Bayer 04 Leverkusen - Lokomotiv Moskva (1) 3-0
Paris Saint Germain - Real Madrid (1) 2-0
Shakhtar - Manchester City (2) 1-4


----------



## mil77 (16 Settembre 2019)

Internazionale - Slavia Praha [1] 2 - 0
Olympique Lyonnais - Zenit [1] 2 - 0
Ajax - Lille [x] 2-1
Benfica - RB Leipzig [1] 1-1
Chelsea - Valencia [1] 3 - 2
BVB Dortmund - Barcelona [2] 2 - 2
Napoli - Liverpool [2] 1 - 1
RB Salzburg - Genk [1] 1 - 0
Club Brugge - Galatasaray [x] 1 - 1
Olympiakos - Tottenham Hotspur [2] 0 - 2
Atletico Madrid - Juventus [1] 1 - 1
Bayern Munchen - Crvena Zvezda [1] 4 - 0
Dinamo Zagreb - Atalanta [1] 1 - 1
Bayer 04 Leverkusen - Lokomotiv Moskva [1] 2 - 0
Paris Saint Germain - Real Madrid [x] 2 - 1
Shakhtar - Manchester City [2] 1 - 4


----------



## Pungiglione (16 Settembre 2019)

Internazionale - Slavia Praha [1] [2-0]
Olympique Lyonnais - Zenit [X] [1-1]
Ajax - Lille [1] [3-2]
Benfica - RB Leipzig [X] [2-2]
Chelsea - Valencia [1] [4-1]
BVB Dortmund - Barcelona [2] [1-2]
Napoli - Liverpool [X] [1-1]
RB Salzburg - Genk [2] [0-1]
Club Brugge - Galatasaray [X] [1-1]
Olympiakos - Tottenham Hotspur [2] [1-3]
Atletico Madrid - Juventus [X] [2-2]
Bayern Munchen - Crvena Zvezda [1] [4-0]
Dinamo Zagreb - Atalanta [2] [0-1]
Bayer 04 Leverkusen - Lokomotiv Moskva [1] [2-0]
Paris Saint Germain - Real Madrid [1] [2-1]
Shakhtar - Manchester City [2] [1-3]


----------



## sacchino (16 Settembre 2019)

Internazionale - Slavia Praha [1] [3-1]
Olympique Lyonnais - Zenit [1] [2-0]
Ajax - Lille [1] [4-1]
Benfica - RB Leipzig [2] [0-2]
Chelsea - Valencia [1] [1-0]
BVB Dortmund - Barcelona [x] [1-1]
Napoli - Liverpool [2] [0-2]
RB Salzburg - Genk [1] [2-1]
Club Brugge - Galatasaray [1] [1-0]
Olympiakos - Tottenham Hotspur [2] [0-1]
Atletico Madrid - Juventus [1] [2-0]
Bayern Munchen - Crvena Zvezda [1] [5-0]
Dinamo Zagreb - Atalanta [x] [0-0]
Bayer 04 Leverkusen - Lokomotiv Moskva [x] [1-1]
Paris Saint Germain - Real Madrid [2] [2-3]
Shakhtar - Manchester City [2] [1-2]


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Settembre 2019)

se non è troppo tardi mi unisco anche io:

Internazionale - Slavia Praha [1] 2 - 0
Olympique Lyonnais - Zenit [x] 1 - 1
Ajax - Lille [x] 1-1
Benfica - RB Leipzig [1] 1-0
Chelsea - Valencia [1] 2 - 1
BVB Dortmund - Barcelona [1] 2 - 1
Napoli - Liverpool [2] 1 - 2
RB Salzburg - Genk [1] 1 - 0
Club Brugge - Galatasaray [2] 1 - 2
Olympiakos - Tottenham Hotspur [2] 0 - 2
Atletico Madrid - Juventus [1] 2 - 1
Bayern Munchen - Crvena Zvezda [1] 4 - 0
Dinamo Zagreb - Atalanta [x] 1 - 1
Bayer 04 Leverkusen - Lokomotiv Moskva [1] 2 - 0
Paris Saint Germain - Real Madrid [x] 1 - 1
Shakhtar - Manchester City [2] 0 - 3


----------



## Chrissonero (17 Settembre 2019)

Internazionale - Slavia Praha (1) 2-0
Olympique Lyonnais - Zenit (1) 3-1
Ajax - Lille (1) 2-1
Benfica - RB Leipzig (1) 1-0
Chelsea - Valencia (X) 1-1
BVB Dortmund - Barcelona (1) 2-1
Napoli - Liverpool (X) 1-1
RB Salzburg - Genk (1) 3-1
Club Brugge - Galatasaray (X) 1-1
Olympiakos - Tottenham Hotspur (2) 0-2
Atletico Madrid - Juventus (1) 2-0
Bayern Munchen - Crvena Zvezda (1) 4-0
Dinamo Zagreb - Atalanta (X) 2-2
Bayer 04 Leverkusen - Lokomotiv Moskva (X) 2-2
Paris Saint Germain - Real Madrid (X) 1-1
Shakhtar - Manchester City (2) 1-4


----------



## egidiopersempre (17 Settembre 2019)

nternazionale - Slavia Praha [1] 2 - 0
Olympique Lyonnais - Zenit [1] 2 - 0
Ajax - Lille [x] 2-1
Benfica - RB Leipzig [1] 1-1
Chelsea - Valencia [1] 3 - 2
BVB Dortmund - Barcelona [2] 2 - 2
Napoli - Liverpool [2] 1 - 1
RB Salzburg - Genk [1] 1 - 0
Club Brugge - Galatasaray [x] 1 - 1
Olympiakos - Tottenham Hotspur [2] 0 - 2
Atletico Madrid - Juventus [1] 2 - 0
Bayern Munchen - Crvena Zvezda [1] 2 - 0
Dinamo Zagreb - Atalanta [2] 0 - 1
Bayer 04 Leverkusen - Lokomotiv Moskva [1] 3 - 0
Paris Saint Germain - Real Madrid [1] 2 - 0
Shakhtar - Manchester City [x] 1 - 1


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Settembre 2019)

Internazionale - Slavia Praha (1) 2-0
Olympique Lyonnais - Zenit (1) 3-1
Ajax - Lille (1) 2-1
Benfica - RB Leipzig (x) 1-1
Chelsea - Valencia (1) 2-1
BVB Dortmund - Barcelona (x) 2-2
Napoli - Liverpool (2) 1-2
RB Salzburg - Genk (1) 2-1
Club Brugge - Galatasaray (1) 2-1
Olympiakos - Tottenham Hotspur (2) 0-1
Atletico Madrid - Juventus (x) 1-1
Bayern Munchen - Crvena Zvezda (1) 3-0
Dinamo Zagreb - Atalanta (1) 3-1
Bayer 04 Leverkusen - Lokomotiv Moskva (1) 2-1
Paris Saint Germain - Real Madrid (2) 1-2
Shakhtar - Manchester City (x) 2-2


----------



## shevchampions (17 Settembre 2019)

Internazionale - Slavia Praha (1) 2-0
Olympique Lyonnais - Zenit (X) 0-0
Ajax - Lille (1) 2-0
Benfica - RB Leipzig (2) 1-3
Chelsea - Valencia (1) 2-1
BVB Dortmund - Barcelona (X) 3-1
Napoli - Liverpool (X) 2-2
RB Salzburg - Genk (1) 2-0
Club Brugge - Galatasaray (X) 0-1
Olympiakos - Tottenham Hotspur (2) 1-3
Atletico Madrid - Juventus (1) 1-0
Bayern Munchen - Crvena Zvezda (1) 6-0
Dinamo Zagreb - Atalanta (2) 1-3
Bayer 04 Leverkusen - Lokomotiv Moskva (1) 2-0
Paris Saint Germain - Real Madrid (1) 2-2
Shakhtar - Manchester City (2) 1-4


----------



## Stex (17 Settembre 2019)

se posso partecipo.

Internazionale - Slavia Praha [1] 2 - 0
Olympique Lyonnais - Zenit [1] 2 - 1
Ajax - Lille [1] 2-0
Benfica - RB Leipzig [2] 1-2
Chelsea - Valencia [1] 2 - 0
BVB Dortmund - Barcelona [2] 1 - 2
Napoli - Liverpool [2] 1 - 3
RB Salzburg - Genk [x] 2 - 2
Club Brugge - Galatasaray [1] 1 - 0
Olympiakos - Tottenham Hotspur [2] 0 - 1
Atletico Madrid - Juventus [1] 1 - 0
Bayern Munchen - Crvena Zvezda [1] 3 - 1
Dinamo Zagreb - Atalanta [x] 2 - 2
Bayer 04 Leverkusen - Lokomotiv Moskva [1] 2 - 0
Paris Saint Germain - Real Madrid [x] 2 - 2
Shakhtar - Manchester City [2] 1 - 2


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Settembre 2019)

*CLASSIFICA PRONOSTICI 18 SETTEMBRE
*_(tra parentesi i risultati secchi indovinati)
_
*13 (3) Roten1896 *
11 (2) Interista Diventi Pazzo 
11 (2) Pungiglione 


9 (2) diavolo 
9 (2) ilgallinaccio 
9 (0) shevchampions 
8 (2) hiei87 
8 (2) willcoyote85 
8 (1) 7vinte 
8 (1) diavoloINme 


6 (1) Stex 
6 (0) sacchino 
6 (0) MrPeppez 
6 (0) sette 
5 (0) mil77 
5 (0) chrissonero 
4 (0) egidiopersempre 

NOTE: 
- Il pareggio dello Slavia Praga con l'Inter non lo ha pronosticato nessuno
- La vittoria del Napoli non l'ha pronosticata nessuno
- La vittoria della Lokomotiv Moskva non l'ha pronosticata nessuno 
- La vittoria del Valencia non l'ha pronosticata nessuno


----------



## Stex (19 Settembre 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *CLASSIFICA PRONOSTICI 18 SETTEMBRE
> *_(tra parentesi i risultati secchi indovinati)
> _
> *13 (3) Roten1896 *
> ...



mi riepiloghi come vengono dati i punti


----------



## ilgallinaccio (19 Settembre 2019)

Stex ha scritto:


> mi riepiloghi come vengono dati i punti



vengono dati così:
1 punto per ogni risultato indovinato ( 1 x 2) e 2 punti per ogni risultato secco indovinato.


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Settembre 2019)

Stex ha scritto:


> mi riepiloghi come vengono dati i punti



1 per il segno esatto
2 per il risultato esatto

nel tuo caso:



> Ajax - Lille [1] 2-0 ----------> 1 punto
> * Benfica - RB Leipzig [2] 1-2 ---------> 3 punti (1+2)*
> Bayern Munchen - Crvena Zvezda [1] 3 - 1 ----------> 1 punto
> Shakhtar - Manchester City [2] 1 - 2 ----------> 1 punto


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Settembre 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *CLASSIFICA PRONOSTICI 18 SETTEMBRE
> *_(tra parentesi i risultati secchi indovinati)
> _
> *13 (3) Roten1896 *
> ...



Bravo direttore!!!!!
Interista sempre forte.


----------



## sacchino (19 Settembre 2019)

La gara è da annullare, non sapevo che quel codice fiscale fosse la Stella Rossa altrimenti avrei giocato il 3 a 1 giuro.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (19 Settembre 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Bravo direttore!!!!!
> Interista sempre forte.



Grazie Diavolo! Comunque chiamatemi Andrea raga, che quella parola, soprattutto in questa settimana, non riesco a farmela accostare hahah


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Settembre 2019)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Grazie Diavolo! Comunque chiamatemi Andrea raga, che quella parola, soprattutto in questa settimana, non riesco a farmela accostare hahah



uahahahahahaha grande


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Settembre 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *CLASSIFICA PRONOSTICI 18 SETTEMBRE
> *_(tra parentesi i risultati secchi indovinati)
> _
> *13 (3) Roten1896 *
> ...



*
@Roten1896
@Interista Diventi Pazzo 
@Pungiglione 
@diavolo 
@zamp2010 
@Chrissonero
@Darren Marshall 
@Beppe85
@sette 
@egidiopersempre 
@ilgallinaccio 
@sacchino 
@7vinte 
@hiei87 
@shevchampions 
@mil77 
@diavoloINme 
@Stex

PRONOSTICI SECONDA GIORNATA
*
Atalanta - Shakthar Donetsk
Real Madrid - Club Brugge
Galatasaray - Paris Saint Germain
Juventus - Bayer 04 Leverkusen
Lokomotiv Moskva - Atletico Madrid
Manchester City - Dinamo Zagreb
Crvena Zvezda - Olympiakos
Tottenham Hotspur - Bayern Munchen
Genk - Napoli
Slavia Praha - Borussia Dortmund
Barcelona - Inter
Lille - Chelsea
Liverpool - RB Salzsburg
RB Leipzig - Olympique Lyonnais
Valencia - Ajax
Zenit - Benfica


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Settembre 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *
> @Roten1896
> @Interista Diventi Pazzo
> @Pungiglione
> ...



Sei un grande, direttore!!!!!


----------



## egidiopersempre (26 Settembre 2019)

Atalanta - Shakthar Donetsk	1	2-0
Real Madrid - Club Brugge	1	1-0
Galatasaray - Paris Saint Germain	2	1-3
Juventus - Bayer 04 Leverkusen	1	2-0
Lokomotiv Moskva - Atletico Madrid	2	0-2
Manchester City - Dinamo Zagreb	1	3-0
Crvena Zvezda - Olympiakos	2	0-1
Tottenham Hotspur - Bayern Munchen	2	0-1
Genk - Napoli	2	0-3
Slavia Praha - Borussia Dortmund	2	0-2
Barcelona - Inter	1	1-0
Lille - Chelsea	2	0-1
Liverpool - RB Salzsburg	1	3-0
RB Leipzig - Olympique Lyonnais	1	2-0
Valencia - Ajax	1	2-0
Zenit - Benfica	2	0-2


----------



## Pungiglione (29 Settembre 2019)

Atalanta - Shakthar Donetsk 1 (3-1)
Real Madrid - Club Brugge 1 (4-1)
Galatasaray - Paris Saint Germain 2 (1-3)
Juventus - Bayer 04 Leverkusen 1 (2-1)
Lokomotiv Moskva - Atletico Madrid 2 (0-2)
Manchester City - Dinamo Zagreb 1 (6-0)
Crvena Zvezda - Olympiakos X (1-1)
Tottenham Hotspur - Bayern Munchen X (1-1)
Genk - Napoli 2 (1-3)
Slavia Praha - Borussia Dortmund 2 (0-1)
Barcelona - Inter 1 (3-1) 
Lille - Chelsea 2 (1-2)
Liverpool - RB Salzsburg 1 (3-1)
RB Leipzig - Olympique Lyonnais X (1-1)
Valencia - Ajax X (2-2)
Zenit - Benfica 1 (1-0)


----------



## MrPeppez (29 Settembre 2019)

Atalanta - Shakthar Donetsk 1 (3-0)
Real Madrid - Club Brugge 1 (2-0)
Galatasaray - Paris Saint Germain 2 (0-2)
Juventus - Bayer 04 Leverkusen 1 (2-0)
Lokomotiv Moskva - Atletico Madrid 2 (0-1)
Manchester City - Dinamo Zagreb 1 (4-0)
Crvena Zvezda - Olympiakos X (0-0)
Tottenham Hotspur - Bayern Munchen 2 (1-3)
Genk - Napoli X (2-2)
Slavia Praha - Borussia Dortmund 2 (0-3)
Barcelona - Inter 2 (1-2)
Lille - Chelsea X (0-0)
Liverpool - RB Salzsburg 1 (4-0)
RB Leipzig - Olympique Lyonnais 1 (3-1)
Valencia - Ajax 1 (2-0)
Zenit - Benfica X (1-1)


----------



## diavolo (29 Settembre 2019)

Atalanta - Shakthar Donetsk [2] 0-2
Real Madrid - Club Brugge [1] 3-0
Galatasaray - Paris Saint Germain [2] 1-2
Juventus - Bayer 04 Leverkusen [x] 2-1
Lokomotiv Moskva - Atletico Madrid [2] 0-2
Manchester City - Dinamo Zagreb [1] 3-1
Crvena Zvezda - Olympiakos [x] 1-1
Tottenham Hotspur - Bayern Munchen [x] 0-0
Genk - Napoli [1] 1-0
Slavia Praha - Borussia Dortmund [x]0-1 
Barcelona - Inter [x] 2-1
Lille - Chelsea [2] 0-2
Liverpool - RB Salzsburg [1] 2-0
RB Leipzig - Olympique Lyonnais [1] 3-0 
Valencia - Ajax [x] 2-1 
Zenit - Benfica [1] 0-0


----------



## sette (29 Settembre 2019)

Atalanta - Shakthar Donetsk [1] 3-0
Real Madrid - Club Brugge [1] 3-0
Galatasaray - Paris Saint Germain [X] 1-1
Juventus - Bayer 04 Leverkusen [1] 1-0
Lokomotiv Moskva - Atletico Madrid [X] 0-0
Manchester City - Dinamo Zagreb [1] 3-0
Crvena Zvezda - Olympiakos [1] 2-1
Tottenham Hotspur - Bayern Munchen [X] 1-1
Genk - Napoli [2] 0-1
Slavia Praha - Borussia Dortmund [1] 2-0
Barcelona - Inter [2] 0-10
Lille - Chelsea [1] 3-2
Liverpool - RB Salzsburg [1] 2-0
RB Leipzig - Olympique Lyonnais [1] 2-1
Valencia - Ajax [2] 1-3
Zenit - Benfica [1] 2-1


----------



## Stex (30 Settembre 2019)

Atalanta - Shakthar Donetsk (X) 2-2 
Real Madrid - Club Brugge (1) 3-0
Galatasaray - Paris Saint Germain (2) 1-2
Juventus - Bayer 04 Leverkusen (1) 2-0
Lokomotiv Moskva - Atletico Madrid (2) 1-2
Manchester City - Dinamo Zagreb (1) 5-0
Crvena Zvezda - Olympiakos (1) 1-0
Tottenham Hotspur - Bayern Munchen (2) 1-2
Genk - Napoli (2) 1-2
Slavia Praha - Borussia Dortmund (2) 0-1
Barcelona - Inter (1) 2-1
Lille - Chelsea (X) 1-1
Liverpool - RB Salzsburg (1) 3-1
RB Leipzig - Olympique Lyonnais (X) 2-2
Valencia - Ajax (X) 1-1
Zenit - Benfica (X) 1-1


----------



## ilgallinaccio (30 Settembre 2019)

Atalanta - Shakthar Donetsk (2) 1-3
Real Madrid - Club Brugge (1) 4-0
Galatasaray - Paris Saint Germain (2) 0-3
Juventus - Bayer 04 Leverkusen (1) 3-1
Lokomotiv Moskva - Atletico Madrid (2) 0-2
Manchester City - Dinamo Zagreb (1) 3-0
Crvena Zvezda - Olympiakos (X) 1-2
Tottenham Hotspur - Bayern Munchen (X) 1-2
Genk - Napoli (2) 0-2
Slavia Praha - Borussia Dortmund (X) 0-1
Barcelona - Inter (1) 1-1
Lille - Chelsea (2) 1-2
Liverpool - RB Salzsburg (1) 2-1
RB Leipzig - Olympique Lyonnais (1) 3-1
Valencia - Ajax (2) 2-2
Zenit - Benfica (X) 1-1


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Settembre 2019)

up


----------



## 7vinte (30 Settembre 2019)

Atalanta - Shakthar Donetsk (2) 0-2
Real Madrid - Club Brugge (1) 4-0
Galatasaray - Paris Saint Germain (2) 0-3
Juventus - Bayer 04 Leverkusen (2) 0-2
Lokomotiv Moskva - Atletico Madrid (2) 0-2
Manchester City - Dinamo Zagreb (1) 4-0
Crvena Zvezda - Olympiakos (2) 1-2
Tottenham Hotspur - Bayern Munchen (2) 1-2
Genk - Napoli (2) 0-2
Slavia Praha - Borussia Dortmund (2) 0-2
Barcelona - Inter (1) 3-0
Lille - Chelsea (2) 1-2
Liverpool - RB Salzsburg (1) 4-1
RB Leipzig - Olympique Lyonnais (X) 2-2
Valencia - Ajax (2) 1-2
Zenit - Benfica (2) 1-2


----------



## sacchino (30 Settembre 2019)

Atalanta - Shakthar Donetsk (x) 1-1
Real Madrid - Club Brugge (1) 3-0
Galatasaray - Paris Saint Germain (x) 1-1
Juventus - Bayer 04 Leverkusen (1) 2-0
Lokomotiv Moskva - Atletico Madrid (2) 1-3
Manchester City - Dinamo Zagreb (1) 5-1
Crvena Zvezda - Olympiakos (1)2-1
Tottenham Hotspur - Bayern Munchen (x) 0-0
Genk - Napoli (x) 2-2
Slavia Praha - Borussia Dortmund (2) 2-3
Barcelona - Inter (1) 2-0
Lille - Chelsea (2) 0-2
Liverpool - RB Salzsburg (1) 3-0
RB Leipzig - Olympique Lyonnais (1) 3-1
Valencia - Ajax (1) 2-0
Zenit - Benfica (x) 1-1


----------



## mil77 (30 Settembre 2019)

Atalanta - Shakthar Donetsk x 2-1
Real Madrid - Club Brugge 1 4-0
Galatasaray - Paris Saint Germain 2 1-2
Juventus - Bayer 04 Leverkusen 1 2-0
Lokomotiv Moskva - Atletico Madrid 2 0-2
Manchester City - Dinamo Zagreb 1 5-0
Crvena Zvezda - Olympiakos 1 2-1
Tottenham Hotspur - Bayern Munchen × 2-1
Genk - Napoli 2 1-3
Slavia Praha - Borussia Dortmund × 1-2
Barcelona - Inter 1 2-1
Lille - Chelsea × 1-1
Liverpool - RB Salzsburg 1 4-1
RB Leipzig - Olympique Lyonnais × 2-1
Valencia - Ajax 1 1-1
Zenit - Benfica × 0-0


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Ottobre 2019)

Atalanta - Shakthar Donetsk (2) 1-2
Real Madrid - Club Brugge (1) 3-0
Galatasaray - Paris Saint Germain (2) 1-2
Juventus - Bayer 04 Leverkusen (1) 2-0
Lokomotiv Moskva - Atletico Madrid (2) 0-2
Manchester City - Dinamo Zagreb (1) 3-1
Crvena Zvezda - Olympiakos (x)1-1
Tottenham Hotspur - Bayern Munchen (1) 2-1
Genk - Napoli (2) 0-2
Slavia Praha - Borussia Dortmund (2) 1-3
Barcelona - Inter (1) 2-0
Lille - Chelsea (1) 2-1
Liverpool - RB Salzsburg (1) 3-0
RB Leipzig - Olympique Lyonnais (1) 2-1
Valencia - Ajax (1) 2-1
Zenit - Benfica (x) 1-1


----------



## hiei87 (1 Ottobre 2019)

Atalanta - Shakthar Donetsk (1) 2 - 1
Real Madrid - Club Brugge (1) 2-0
Galatasaray - Paris Saint Germain (x) 1-1
Juventus - Bayer 04 Leverkusen (1) 2-0
Lokomotiv Moskva - Atletico Madrid (2) 0-1
Manchester City - Dinamo Zagreb (1) 4-0
Crvena Zvezda - Olympiakos (x)0-0
Tottenham Hotspur - Bayern Munchen (x) 1-1
Genk - Napoli (2) 1-2
Slavia Praha - Borussia Dortmund (2) 1-2
Barcelona - Inter (1) 3-1
Lille - Chelsea (1) 1-0
Liverpool - RB Salzsburg (1) 2-0
RB Leipzig - Olympique Lyonnais (1) 2-0
Valencia - Ajax (x) 1-1
Zenit - Benfica (2) 1 - 2


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (1 Ottobre 2019)

Atalanta - Shakthar Donetsk (X) 2-2
Real Madrid - Club Brugge (1) 4-0
Galatasaray - Paris Saint Germain (2) 1-3
Juventus - Bayer 04 Leverkusen (1) 2-0
Lokomotiv Moskva - Atletico Madrid (2) 0-2
Manchester City - Dinamo Zagreb (1) 3-1 
Crvena Zvezda - Olympiakos (2) 1-2
Tottenham Hotspur - Bayern Munchen (X) 1-1
Genk - Napoli (2) 1-3
Slavia Praha - Borussia Dortmund (2) 0-2
Barcelona - Inter (X) 0-0
Lille - Chelsea (2) 0-2
Liverpool - RB Salzsburg (1) 3-1
RB Leipzig - Olympique Lyonnais (X) 1-1
Valencia - Ajax (2) 1-2
Zenit - Benfica (1) 2-1


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Ottobre 2019)

Atalanta - Shakthar Donetsk (1) 2-1
Real Madrid - Club Brugge (1) 2-0
Galatasaray - Paris Saint Germain (2) 0-2
Juventus - Bayer 04 Leverkusen (1) 2-0
Lokomotiv Moskva - Atletico Madrid (2) 0-1
Manchester City - Dinamo Zagreb (1) 3-0
Crvena Zvezda - Olympiakos (1) 2-0
Tottenham Hotspur - Bayern Munchen (X) 1-1
Genk - Napoli (2) 1-3
Slavia Praha - Borussia Dortmund (2) 0-2
Barcelona - Inter (X) 1-1
Lille - Chelsea (2) 0-2
Liverpool - RB Salzsburg (1) 2-0
RB Leipzig - Olympique Lyonnais (X) 1-1
Valencia - Ajax (X) 1-1
Zenit - Benfica (X) 1-1


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Ottobre 2019)

Atalanta - Shakthar Donetsk (X) 2-2
Real Madrid - Club Brugge (1) 2-0
Galatasaray - Paris Saint Germain (2) 0-3
Juventus - Bayer 04 Leverkusen (1) 2-0
Lokomotiv Moskva - Atletico Madrid (2) 0-2
Manchester City - Dinamo Zagreb (1) 4-0 
Crvena Zvezda - Olympiakos (X) 1-1
Tottenham Hotspur - Bayern Munchen (1) 2-1
Genk - Napoli (2) 0-2
Slavia Praha - Borussia Dortmund (2) 0-2
Barcelona - Inter (1) 3-0
Lille - Chelsea (2) 0-2
Liverpool - RB Salzsburg (1) 2-0
RB Leipzig - Olympique Lyonnais (1) 2-1
Valencia - Ajax (X) 1-1
Zenit - Benfica (1) 2-1


----------



## Chrissonero (1 Ottobre 2019)

Atalanta - Shakthar Donetsk (1) 2-1
Real Madrid - Club Brugge (1) 3-0
Galatasaray - Paris Saint Germain (2) 0-2
Juventus - Bayer 04 Leverkusen (1) 2-1
Lokomotiv Moskva - Atletico Madrid (X) 1-1
Manchester City - Dinamo Zagreb (1) 4-1 
Crvena Zvezda - Olympiakos (1) 2-1
Tottenham Hotspur - Bayern Munchen (2) 1-2
Genk - Napoli (2) 1-4
Slavia Praha - Borussia Dortmund (2) 1-3
Barcelona - Inter (1) 2-0
Lille - Chelsea (2) 0-1
Liverpool - RB Salzsburg (1) 3-1
RB Leipzig - Olympique Lyonnais (1) 2-1
Valencia - Ajax (X) 1-1
Zenit - Benfica (X) 1-1


----------



## diavolo (1 Ottobre 2019)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Atalanta - Shakthar Donetsk [2] 0-2
> Real Madrid - Club Brugge [1] 3-0
> Galatasaray - Paris Saint Germain [2] 1-2
> Juventus - Bayer 04 Leverkusen [x] 2-1
> ...


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Ottobre 2019)

diavolo ha scritto:


>


Chissà come finirà Zenit Benfica allora


----------



## sacchino (2 Ottobre 2019)

diavolo ha scritto:


>



Idem


----------



## sacchino (2 Ottobre 2019)

Maledetti recuperi.


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Ottobre 2019)

*CLASSIFICA PRONOSTICI 2 OTTOBRE
(tra parentesi i risultati secchi indovinati)*

*26 (5) Roten1896
*24 (4) Interista Diventi Pazzo
24 (4) Pungiglione
24 (4) 7vinte

22 (4) ilgallinaccio
21 (4) diavolo
20 (3) diavoloINme

18 (3) willcoyote85
17 (2) Stex
17 (2) egidiopersempre
16 (2) mil77
15 (0) sacchino
14 (2) hiei87
14 (0) MrPeppez
14 (0) chrissonero

12 (0) sette
9 (0) shevchampions

@shevchampions non scordarti i pronostici 
bel salto in avanti di [MENTION=3817]7vinte[/MENTION]


----------



## 7vinte (2 Ottobre 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *CLASSIFICA PRONOSTICI 2 OTTOBRE
> (tra parentesi i risultati secchi indovinati)*
> 
> *26 (5) Roten1896
> ...



Secondo a -2 dalla vetta! Daje!


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Ottobre 2019)

*TERZA GIORNATA PRONOSTICI CHAMPIONS

*Atletico Madrid - Bayer 04 Leverkusen
Shakthar Donetsk - Dinamo Zagreb
Club Brugge - Paris Saint Germain
Galatasaray - Real Madrid
Juventus - Lokomotiv Moskva
Manchester City - Atalanta
Olympiakos - Bayern Munchen
Tottenham Hotspur - Crvena Zvezda
Ajax - Chelsea
RB Leipzig - Zenit 
Benfica - Olympique Lyonnais
Genk - Liverpool
Inter - Borussia Dortmund
Lille - Valencia
RB Salzsburg - Napoli
Slavia Praha - Barcelona

*
@Roten1896
@Interista Diventi Pazzo 
@Pungiglione 
@diavolo 
@zamp2010 
@Chrissonero
@Darren Marshall 
@Beppe85
@sette 
@egidiopersempre 
@ilgallinaccio 
@sacchino 
@7vinte 
@hiei87 
@shevchampions 
@mil77 
@diavoloINme 
@Stex

*


----------



## 7vinte (18 Ottobre 2019)

Atletico Madrid - Bayer 04 Leverkusen 1 2-0
Shakthar Donetsk - Dinamo Zagreb X 1-1
Club Brugge - Paris Saint Germain 2 0-3
Galatasaray - Real Madrid X 1-1
Juventus - Lokomotiv Moskva 1 2-0
Manchester City - Atalanta 1 4-0
Olympiakos - Bayern Munchen 2 0-2
Tottenham Hotspur - Crvena Zvezda 1 3-0
Ajax - Chelsea 1 2-0
RB Leipzig - Zenit 1 2-1
Benfica - Olympique Lyonnais X 1-1
Genk - Liverpool 2 0-3
Inter - Borussia Dortmund 2 1-2
Lille - Valencia 2 1-3
RB Salzsburg - Napoli X 2-2
Slavia Praha - Barcelona 2 0-2


----------



## diavolo (18 Ottobre 2019)

Atletico Madrid - Bayer 04 Leverkusen 2-0 (1)
Shakthar Donetsk - Dinamo Zagreb 2-0 (1)
Club Brugge - Paris Saint Germain 1-2 (2)
Galatasaray - Real Madrid 1-3 (2)
Juventus - Lokomotiv Moskva 2-1 (x) 
Manchester City - Atalanta 3-0 (1)
Olympiakos - Bayern Munchen 1-2 (x)
Tottenham Hotspur - Crvena Zvezda 3-0 (1)
Ajax - Chelsea 1-1 (2)
RB Leipzig - Zenit 2-1 (1)
Benfica - Olympique Lyonnais 0-0 (2)
Genk - Liverpool 1-3 (2)
Inter - Borussia Dortmund 1-1 (2)
Lille - Valencia 2-1 (x) 
RB Salzsburg - Napoli 1-1 (2)
Slavia Praha - Barcelona 1-2 (2)


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Ottobre 2019)

Atletico Madrid - Bayer 04 Leverkusen 1 2-0
Shakthar Donetsk - Dinamo Zagreb X 1-1
Club Brugge - Paris Saint Germain 2 0-3
Galatasaray - Real Madrid X 1-1
Juventus - Lokomotiv Moskva 1 2-0
Manchester City - Atalanta _1_ 3-1
Olympiakos - Bayern Munchen _2_ 0-2
Tottenham Hotspur - Crvena Zvezda _1_ 2-0
Ajax - Chelsea _X_ 1-1
RB Leipzig - Zenit _1_ 2-1
Benfica - Olympique Lyonnais _1_ 2-1
Genk - Liverpool _2_ 0-2
Inter - Borussia Dortmund _2_ 1-2
Lille - Valencia _2_ 1-2
RB Salzsburg - Napoli _2_ 0-1
Slavia Praha - Barcelona _2_ 0-2


----------



## hiei87 (18 Ottobre 2019)

Atletico Madrid - Bayer 04 Leverkusen 1 1-0
Shakthar Donetsk - Dinamo Zagreb 1 3-1
Club Brugge - Paris Saint Germain 2 0-2
Galatasaray - Real Madrid x 1-1
Juventus - Lokomotiv Moskva 1 3-0
Manchester City - Atalanta 1 4-0
Olympiakos - Bayern Munchen 2 0-2
Tottenham Hotspur - Crvena Zvezda 1 2-0
Ajax - Chelsea 1 2-1
RB Leipzig - Zenit 1 2-0
Benfica - Olympique Lyonnais 1 2-1
Genk - Liverpool 2 0-2
Inter - Borussia Dortmund 1 2-1
Lille - Valencia 1 1-0
RB Salzsburg - Napoli 1 2-1
Slavia Praha - Barcelona 2 0-2


----------



## mil77 (18 Ottobre 2019)

Atletico Madrid - Bayer 04 Leverkusen 2-0 1
Shakthar Donetsk - Dinamo Zagreb 1-1 1
Club Brugge - Paris Saint Germain 0-2 2
Galatasaray - Real Madrid 1-3 2
Juventus - Lokomotiv Moskva 3-0 1
Manchester City - Atalanta 4-1 1
Olympiakos - Bayern Munchen 1-2 2
Tottenham Hotspur - Crvena Zvezda 3-0 1
Ajax - Chelsea 1-1 ×
RB Leipzig - Zenit 2-1 1
Benfica - Olympique Lyonnais 1-1 ×
Genk - Liverpool 0-3 2
Inter - Borussia Dortmund 1-2 ×
Lille - Valencia 1-1 1
RB Salzsburg - Napoli 2-2 2
Slavia Praha - Barcelona 0-3 2


----------



## sacchino (21 Ottobre 2019)

Atletico Madrid - Bayer 04 Leverkusen 3-1 (1)
Shakthar Donetsk - Dinamo Zagreb 1-1 (x)
Club Brugge - Paris Saint Germain 0-1 (2)
Galatasaray - Real Madrid 0-2 (2)
Juventus - Lokomotiv Moskva 3-0 (1)
Manchester City - Atalanta 3-1 (1)
Olympiakos - Bayern Munchen 0-4 (2)
Tottenham Hotspur - Crvena Zvezda 1-0 (1)
Ajax - Chelsea 2-1 (1)
RB Leipzig - Zenit 0-0 (x)
Benfica - Olympique Lyonnais 2-1 (1)
Genk - Liverpool 0-2 (2)
Inter - Borussia Dortmund 1-3 (2)
Lille - Valencia 0-2 (2)
RB Salzsburg - Napoli 1-3 (2)
Slavia Praha - Barcelona 0-5 (2)


----------



## sette (21 Ottobre 2019)

Atletico Madrid - Bayer 04 Leverkusen [1] 2-1
Shakthar Donetsk - Dinamo Zagreb [1] 1-0
Club Brugge - Paris Saint Germain [2] 1-2
Galatasaray - Real Madrid [2] 0-2
Juventus - Lokomotiv Moskva [1] 2-0
Manchester City - Atalanta [1] 3-1
Olympiakos - Bayern Munchen [2] 0-3
Tottenham Hotspur - Crvena Zvezda [1] 2-0
Ajax - Chelsea [X] 0-0
RB Leipzig - Zenit [1] 1-0
Benfica - Olympique Lyonnais [X] 1-1 
Genk - Liverpool [2] 0-1
Inter - Borussia Dortmund [1] 5-0 (5 gol di Lukaku in rovesciata)
Lille - Valencia [X] 2-2 
RB Salzsburg - Napoli [2] 0-2
Slavia Praha - Barcelona [2] 0-2


----------



## Pungiglione (21 Ottobre 2019)

Atletico Madrid - Bayer 04 Leverkusen 1 (3-1)
Shakthar Donetsk - Dinamo Zagreb X (1-1)
Club Brugge - Paris Saint Germain 2 (1-4)
Galatasaray - Real Madrid 2 (1-2)
Juventus - Lokomotiv Moskva 1 (3-0)
Manchester City - Atalanta 1 (4-2)
Olympiakos - Bayern Munchen 2 (0-4)
Tottenham Hotspur - Crvena Zvezda 1 (2-0)
Ajax - Chelsea X (1-1)
RB Leipzig - Zenit X (2-2)
Benfica - Olympique Lyonnais X (1-1)
Genk - Liverpool 2 (1-4)
Inter - Borussia Dortmund 1 (2-1)
Lille - Valencia 1 (1-0)
RB Salzsburg - Napoli 2 (2-3)
Slavia Praha - Barcelona 2 (0-3)


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Ottobre 2019)

up


----------



## Stex (22 Ottobre 2019)

Atletico Madrid - Bayer 04 Leverkusen 1 2-0
Shakthar Donetsk - Dinamo Zagreb 1 2-1
Club Brugge - Paris Saint Germain 2 0-3
Galatasaray - Real Madrid 2 0-2
Juventus - Lokomotiv Moskva 1 3-0
Manchester City - Atalanta 1 4-1
Olympiakos - Bayern Munchen 2 0-3
Tottenham Hotspur - Crvena Zvezda X 2-2
Ajax - Chelsea X 2-2
RB Leipzig - Zenit 1 2-0
Benfica - Olympique Lyonnais 1 2-1
Genk - Liverpool 2 0-3
Inter - Borussia Dortmund X 1-1
Lille - Valencia X 1-1
RB Salzsburg - Napoli 2 1-3
Slavia Praha - Barcelona 2 0-5


----------



## ilgallinaccio (22 Ottobre 2019)

Atletico Madrid - Bayer 04 Leverkusen 1 3-1 
Shakthar Donetsk - Dinamo Zagreb 1 2-0 
Club Brugge - Paris Saint Germain 2 0-3 
Galatasaray - Real Madrid 2 1-3 
Juventus - Lokomotiv Moskva 1 4-0 
Manchester City - Atalanta 1 5-1 
Olympiakos - Bayern Munchen 2 0-3 
Tottenham Hotspur - Crvena Zvezda 1 2-1 
Ajax - Chelsea X 2-3 
RB Leipzig - Zenit X 1-1 
Benfica - Olympique Lyonnais X 1-2 
Genk - Liverpool 2 1-3 
Inter - Borussia Dortmund 1 2-1 
Lille - Valencia 2 0-1 
RB Salzsburg - Napoli 2 0-2 
Slavia Praha - Barcelona 2 0-3


----------



## egidiopersempre (22 Ottobre 2019)

Atletico Madrid - Bayer 04 Leverkusen 1 2-0
Shakthar Donetsk - Dinamo Zagreb 1 2-0
Club Brugge - Paris Saint Germain 2 0-2
Galatasaray - Real Madrid 2 1-3
Juventus - Lokomotiv Moskva 1 2-0
Manchester City - Atalanta 1 2-1
Olympiakos - Bayern Munchen 2 0-2
Tottenham Hotspur - Crvena Zvezda 1 2-0
Ajax - Chelsea 1 2-1
RB Leipzig - Zenit 1 1-0
Benfica - Olympique Lyonnais 1 2-1
Genk - Liverpool 2 0-2
Inter - Borussia Dortmund 1 2-0
Lille - Valencia 1 1-0
RB Salzsburg - Napoli 2 1-2
Slavia Praha - Barcelona 2 0-2


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Ottobre 2019)

Atletico Madrid - Bayer 04 Leverkusen [1] 2-0
Shakthar Donetsk - Dinamo Zagreb [x] 1-1
Club Brugge - Paris Saint Germain [2] 0-3
Galatasaray - Real Madrid [2] 1-2
Juventus - Lokomotiv Moskva [1] 2-0
Manchester City - Atalanta [1] 5-1
Olympiakos - Bayern Munchen [2] 1-3
Tottenham Hotspur - Crvena Zvezda [1] 3-1
Ajax - Chelsea [1] 2-0
RB Leipzig - Zenit [x] 1-1
Benfica - Olympique Lyonnais [X] 1-1
Genk - Liverpool [2] 0-3
Inter - Borussia Dortmund [x] 2-2 
Lille - Valencia [2] 0-1
RB Salzsburg - Napoli [x] 1-1
Slavia Praha - Barcelona [2] 0-2


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Ottobre 2019)

Atletico Madrid - Bayer 04 Leverkusen [1] 2-0
Shakthar Donetsk - Dinamo Zagreb [1] 2-0
Club Brugge - Paris Saint Germain [2] 1-3
Galatasaray - Real Madrid [2] 0-2
Juventus - Lokomotiv Moskva [1] 3-0
Manchester City - Atalanta [1] 3-0 
Olympiakos - Bayern Munchen [2] 1-3
Tottenham Hotspur - Crvena Zvezda [1] 3-0
Ajax - Chelsea [X] 1-1
RB Leipzig - Zenit [1] 2-1
Benfica - Olympique Lyonnais [2] 0-1
Genk - Liverpool [2] 1-2
Inter - Borussia Dortmund [1] 2-1
Lille - Valencia [2] 0-2 
RB Salzsburg - Napoli [1] 2-1
Slavia Praha - Barcelona [2] 0-3


----------



## MrPeppez (22 Ottobre 2019)

Atletico Madrid - Bayer 04 Leverkusen (1) 1-0
Shakthar Donetsk - Dinamo Zagreb (1) 2-0
Club Brugge - Paris Saint Germain (2) 1-3
Galatasaray - Real Madrid (2) 1-3
Juventus - Lokomotiv Moskva (1) 3-0
Manchester City - Atalanta (1) 5-1
Olympiakos - Bayern Munchen (X) 2-2
Tottenham Hotspur - Crvena Zvezda (X) 0-0
Ajax - Chelsea (X) 0-0
RB Leipzig - Zenit (2) 1-2
Benfica - Olympique Lyonnais (1) 3-1
Genk - Liverpool (2) 0-2
Inter - Borussia Dortmund (X) 1-1
Lille - Valencia (X) 0-0
RB Salzsburg - Napoli (1) 3-1
Slavia Praha - Barcelona (2) 1-3


----------



## Chrissonero (22 Ottobre 2019)

Atletico Madrid - Bayer 04 Leverkusen [1] 2-0
Shakthar Donetsk - Dinamo Zagreb [1] 2-1
Club Brugge - Paris Saint Germain [2] 1-2
Galatasaray - Real Madrid [2] 0-2
Juventus - Lokomotiv Moskva [1] 2-0
Manchester City - Atalanta [1] 4-1
Olympiakos - Bayern Munchen [2] 1-3
Tottenham Hotspur - Crvena Zvezda [1] 4-0
Ajax - Chelsea [X] 1-1
RB Leipzig - Zenit [1] 3-1
Benfica - Olympique Lyonnais [X] 1-1
Genk - Liverpool [2] 1-3
Inter - Borussia Dortmund [X] 2-2
Lille - Valencia [2] 1-2
RB Salzsburg - Napoli [X] 1-1
Slavia Praha - Barcelona [2] 0-3


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (22 Ottobre 2019)

Porca miseria mi sono dimenticato di pronosticare. Se va bene, lo faccio ora, senza ovviamente mettere le partite che si sono giocate alle 7.



Club Brugge - Paris Saint Germain (2) 1-4
Galatasaray - Real Madrid (2) 0-2
Juventus - Lokomotiv Moskva (1) 2-0
Manchester City - Atalanta (1) 3-1
Olympiakos - Bayern Munchen (2) 1-2
Tottenham Hotspur - Crvena Zvezda (1) 3-0
Ajax - Chelsea (X) 1-1
RB Leipzig - Zenit (1) 2-1
Benfica - Olympique Lyonnais (2) 1-3
Genk - Liverpool (2) 0-3
Inter - Borussia Dortmund (1) 2-1
Lille - Valencia (X) 2-2
RB Salzsburg - Napoli 
Slavia Praha - Barcelona


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Ottobre 2019)

*PRONOSTICI DEL 23 OTTOBRE
PUNGIGLIONE VOLA IN TESTA!!*

*40 (6) Pungiglione*
39 (6) Roten1896
 38 (7) diavolo

36 (5) 7vinte
35 (5) Interista Diventi Pazzo
35 (5) ilgallinaccio
34 (5) willcoyote85
34 (4) egidiopersempre
33 (4) diavoloINme
33 (4) Stex
31 (4) mil77

29 (4) hiei87
29 (1) sacchino
27 (2) MrPeppez
25 (0) sette
23 (0) Chrissonero

9 (0) shevchampions

Con un bel parziale di 16 punti, @Pungiglione conquista la prima posizione! 
Menzione speciale per @egidiopersempre che ne ha fatti 17 in queste due serate (così come [MENTION=1445]diavolo[/MENTION] P.S. scusa ho sbagliato i conti). 
Sfortunatissimo @diavoloINme che ha perso ben 8 punti (!) tra l'86' e il 96' delle partite di stasera (con i gol del Benfica / Liverpool e Lille)


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Ottobre 2019)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Porca miseria mi sono dimenticato di pronosticare. Se va bene, lo faccio ora, senza ovviamente mettere le partite che si sono giocate alle 7.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Almeno il Napoli e il Barcellona potevi giocarli però


----------



## Pungiglione (24 Ottobre 2019)

Sono molto contento del primo posto! Forse mi conviene iniziare a fare qualche schedina ahahha


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (24 Ottobre 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Almeno il Napoli e il Barcellona potevi giocarli però



E niente, amico mio..sono un c.... Me li sono scordati ahahah

Vabbe', sta settimana e' andata così ahahah


----------



## diavolo (24 Ottobre 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *PRONOSTICI DEL 23 OTTOBRE
> PUNGIGLIONE VOLA IN TESTA!!*
> 
> *40 (6) Pungiglione*
> ...


----------



## MrPeppez (24 Ottobre 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *PRONOSTICI DEL 23 OTTOBRE
> PUNGIGLIONE VOLA IN TESTA!!*
> 
> *40 (6) Pungiglione*
> ...



Ah quest'anno solo chi prende i risultati esatti?


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Ottobre 2019)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ah quest'anno solo chi prende i risultati esatti?



Non ho capito la domanda  se per caso ho sbagliato a calcolarti il punteggio segnala pure


----------



## MrPeppez (25 Ottobre 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Non ho capito la domanda  se per caso ho sbagliato a calcolarti il punteggio segnala pure



Ho fatto due punti, però ho due risultati esatti presi e qualche segno pure


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Ottobre 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *PRONOSTICI DEL 23 OTTOBRE
> PUNGIGLIONE VOLA IN TESTA!!*
> 
> *40 (6) Pungiglione*
> ...





MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ho fatto due punti, però ho due risultati esatti presi e qualche segno pure



Hai fatto 13 punti con 2 risultati secchi
Eri a 14 con 0 risultati secchi
Totale 27 con 2 risultati secchi


----------



## MrPeppez (28 Ottobre 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Hai fatto 13 punti con 2 risultati secchi
> Eri a 14 con 0 risultati secchi
> Totale 27 con 2 risultati secchi



Ah ok perfetto


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Novembre 2019)

*quarta giornata pronostici
*


> barcelona - slavia praha
> zenit - rb leipzig
> chelsea - ajax
> borussia dortmund - inter
> ...


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Novembre 2019)

*@Roten1896
@Interista Diventi Pazzo
@Pungiglione
@diavolo
@zamp2010
@Chrissonero
@Darren Marshall
@Beppe85
@sette
@egidiopersempre
@ilgallinaccio
@sacchino
@7vinte
@hiei87
@shevchampions
@mil77
@diavoloINme
@Stex*


----------



## MrPeppez (4 Novembre 2019)

barcelona - slavia praha 4-0 (1)
zenit - rb leipzig 2-0 (1)
chelsea - ajax 2-0 (1)
borussia dortmund - inter 2-1 (1)
olympique lyonnais - benfica 1-1 (X)
liverpool - genk 3-0 (1)
napoli - rb salzsburg 2-1 (1)
valencia - lille 2-0 (1)
bayern munchen - olympiakos 3-0 (1)
lokomotiv moskva - juventus 0-1 (2)
atalanta - manchester city 0-3 (2)
dinamo zagreb - shakthar donetsk 0-0 (X)
bayer 04 leverkusen - atletico madrid 0-0 (X)
paris sg - club brugge 4-0 (1)
real madrid - galatasaray 2-0 (1)
crvena zvezda - tottenham hotspur 0-2 (2)


----------



## ilgallinaccio (4 Novembre 2019)

barcelona - slavia praha 3-0 (1) 
zenit - rb leipzig 2-0 (1) 
chelsea - ajax 2-0 (1) 
borussia dortmund - inter 1-1 (2) 
olympique lyonnais - benfica 2-1 (1) 
liverpool - genk 3-0 (1) 
napoli - rb salzsburg 2-0 (1) 
valencia - lille 1-1 (1) 
bayern munchen - olympiakos 3-0 (1) 
lokomotiv moskva - juventus 1-3 (2) 
atalanta - manchester city 1-4 (2) 
dinamo zagreb - shakthar donetsk 1-2 (2) 
bayer 04 leverkusen - atletico madrid 1-2 (X) 
paris sg - club brugge 4-0 (1) 
real madrid - galatasaray 3-0 (1) 
crvena zvezda - tottenham hotspur 0-2 (2)


----------



## mil77 (4 Novembre 2019)

barcelona - slavia praha 4-0 (1) 
zenit - rb leipzig 2-1 (1) 
chelsea - ajax 2-1 (1) 
borussia dortmund - inter 2-1 (x) 
olympique lyonnais - benfica 2-1 (1) 
liverpool - genk 5-0 (1) 
napoli - rb salzsburg 3-2 (1) 
valencia - lille 2-0 (1) 
bayern munchen - olympiakos 3-0 (1) 
lokomotiv moskva - juventus 0-2 (2) 
atalanta - manchester city 2-3 (2) 
dinamo zagreb - shakthar donetsk 2-1 (x) 
bayer 04 leverkusen - atletico madrid 1-1 (2) 
paris sg - club brugge 5-0 (1) 
real madrid - galatasaray 3-0 (1) 
crvena zvezda - tottenham hotspur 0-2 (2)


----------



## sacchino (4 Novembre 2019)

barcelona - slavia praha 3-1 (1)
zenit - rb leipzig 1-1 (x)
chelsea - ajax 2-0 (1)
borussia dortmund - inter 1-1 (x)
olympique lyonnais - benfica 2-2 (x)
liverpool - genk 4-0 (1)
napoli - rb salzsburg 2-1 (1)
valencia - lille 4-1 (1)
bayern munchen - olympiakos 2-0 (1)
lokomotiv moskva - juventus 1-2 (2)
atalanta - manchester city 2-2 (x)
dinamo zagreb - shakthar donetsk 3-0(1)
bayer 04 leverkusen - atletico madrid 0-1 (2)
paris sg - club brugge 4-0 (1)
real madrid - galatasaray 3-0 (1)
crvena zvezda - tottenham hotspur 2-1 (1)


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Novembre 2019)

barcelona - slavia praha 3-0 (1) 
zenit - rb leipzig 2-1 (1) 
chelsea - ajax 2-1 (1) 
borussia dortmund - inter 1-1 (x) 
olympique lyonnais - benfica 1-1 (x) 
liverpool - genk 3-0 (1) 
napoli - rb salzsburg 2-1 (1) 
valencia - lille 2-0 (1) 
bayern munchen - olympiakos 2-0 (1) 
lokomotiv moskva - juventus 1-2 (2) 
atalanta - manchester city 1-3 (2) 
dinamo zagreb - shakthar donetsk 2-1 (x) 
bayer 04 leverkusen - atletico madrid 1-1 (2) 
paris sg - club brugge 5-0 (1) 
real madrid - galatasaray 3-0 (1) 
crvena zvezda - tottenham hotspur 0-2 (2)


----------



## Pungiglione (4 Novembre 2019)

barcelona - slavia praha 1 (3-1)
zenit - rb leipzig X (1-1)
chelsea - ajax 1 (2-1)
borussia dortmund - inter 1 (1-0)
olympique lyonnais - benfica 1 (1-0)
liverpool - genk 1 (4-0)
napoli - rb salzsburg 1 (1-0)
valencia - lille X (2-2)
bayern munchen - olympiakos 1 (3-0)
lokomotiv moskva - juventus 2 (0-2)
atalanta - manchester city 2 (1-3)
dinamo zagreb - shakthar donetsk X (1-1)
bayer 04 leverkusen - atletico madrid 2 (1-2)
paris sg - club brugge 1 (5-0)
real madrid - galatasaray 1 (3-1)
crvena zvezda - tottenham hotspur 2 (1-4)


----------



## 7vinte (4 Novembre 2019)

barcelona - slavia praha 1 (3-0)
zenit - rb leipzig 2 (1-2)
chelsea - ajax X (2-2)
borussia dortmund - inter 1 (2-0)
olympique lyonnais - benfica 1 (2-0)
liverpool - genk 1 (3-0)
napoli - rb salzsburg 2 (1-2)
valencia - lille X (1-1)
bayern munchen - olympiakos 1 (3-0)
lokomotiv moskva - juventus 1 (2-1)
atalanta - manchester city 2 (1-4)
dinamo zagreb - shakthar donetsk X (1-1)
bayer 04 leverkusen - atletico madrid 2 (0-2)
paris sg - club brugge 1 (4-0)
real madrid - galatasaray 1 (2-1)
crvena zvezda - tottenham hotspur 2 (0-4)


----------



## hiei87 (4 Novembre 2019)

barcelona - slavia praha 1 (4-0)
zenit - rb leipzig x (1-1)
chelsea - ajax 1 (2-1)
borussia dortmund - inter 1 (1-0)
olympique lyonnais - benfica 1 (2-0)
liverpool - genk 1 (4-0)
napoli - rb salzsburg x (0-0)
valencia - lille 1 (2-1)
bayern munchen - olympiakos 1 (2-0)
lokomotiv moskva - juventus 2 (0-2)
atalanta - manchester city 2 (1-3)
dinamo zagreb - shakthar donetsk X (1-1)
bayer 04 leverkusen - atletico madrid 1 (2-1)
paris sg - club brugge 1 (3-0)
real madrid - galatasaray 1 (1-0)
crvena zvezda - tottenham hotspur 1 (1-0)


----------



## diavolo (4 Novembre 2019)

barcelona - slavia praha 1 (3-0)
zenit - rb leipzig x (1-2)
chelsea - ajax 1 (1-1)
borussia dortmund - inter 2 (1-2)
olympique lyonnais - benfica 2 (0-1)
liverpool - genk 1 (5-0)
napoli - rb salzsburg 1 (2-0)
valencia - lille 2 (0-1)
bayern munchen - olympiakos 1 (5-0)
lokomotiv moskva - juventus x (1-1)
atalanta - manchester city 2 (1-2)
dinamo zagreb - shakthar donetsk X (1-2)
bayer 04 leverkusen - atletico madrid 2 (0-2)
paris sg - club brugge 1 (3-0)
real madrid - galatasaray 1 (3-1)
crvena zvezda - tottenham hotspur 2 (0-2)


----------



## Stex (5 Novembre 2019)

barcelona - slavia praha 3-1 (1)
zenit - rb leipzig 2-2 (X)
chelsea - ajax 2-2 (X)
borussia dortmund - inter 0-3 (2)
olympique lyonnais - benfica 2-0 (1)
liverpool - genk 3-0 (1)
napoli - rb salzsburg 2-1 (1)
valencia - lille 1-1 (X)
bayern munchen - olympiakos 2-0 (1)
lokomotiv moskva - juventus 0-4 (2)
atalanta - manchester city 2-2 (2)
dinamo zagreb - shakthar donetsk 0-1 (X)
bayer 04 leverkusen - atletico madrid 0-1 (X)
paris sg - club brugge 3-0 (1)
real madrid - galatasaray 2-1 (1)
crvena zvezda - tottenham hotspur 2-2 (X)


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Novembre 2019)

barcelona - slavia praha 2-0 (1)
zenit - rb leipzig 1-1 (X)
chelsea - ajax 1-1 (X)
borussia dortmund - inter 2-0 (1)
olympique lyonnais - benfica 2-0 (1)
liverpool - genk 4-0 (1)
napoli - rb salzsburg 2-1 (1)
valencia - lille 3-1 (1)
bayern munchen - olympiakos 3-0 (1)
lokomotiv moskva - juventus 0-2 (2)
atalanta - manchester city 1-3 (2)
dinamo zagreb - shakthar donetsk 1-2 (2)
bayer 04 leverkusen - atletico madrid 0-2 (2)
paris sg - club brugge 3-0 (1)
real madrid - galatasaray 3-0 (1)
crvena zvezda - tottenham hotspur 0-2 (2)


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (5 Novembre 2019)

barcelona - slavia praha (1) 3-0
zenit - rb leipzig (X) 1-1
chelsea - ajax (1) 3-1
borussia dortmund - inter (2) 0-1
olympique lyonnais - benfica (1) 2-0
liverpool - genk (1) 5-1
napoli - rb salzsburg (1) 3-1
valencia - lille (X) 1-1
bayern munchen - olympiakos (1) 2-1
lokomotiv moskva - juventus (2) 0-2
atalanta - manchester city (X) 1-1
dinamo zagreb - shakthar donetsk (X) 2-2
bayer 04 leverkusen - atletico madrid (2) 0-2
paris sg - club brugge (1) 4-0
real madrid - galatasaray (1) 2-0
crvena zvezda - tottenham hotspur (2) 1-3


----------



## egidiopersempre (5 Novembre 2019)

barcelona - slavia praha (1) 2-0
zenit - rb leipzig (2) 0-1
chelsea - ajax (1) 2-0
borussia dortmund - inter (1) 2-1
olympique lyonnais - benfica (1) 2-0
liverpool - genk (1) 3-0
napoli - rb salzsburg (1) 2-0
valencia - lille (1) 2-0
bayern munchen - olympiakos (1) 3-0
lokomotiv moskva - juventus (2) 0-2
atalanta - manchester city (2) 1-3
dinamo zagreb - shakthar donetsk (1) 2-0
bayer 04 leverkusen - atletico madrid (2) 0-2
paris sg - club brugge (1) 3-0
real madrid - galatasaray (1) 3-0
crvena zvezda - tottenham hotspur (2) 1-2


----------



## sette (5 Novembre 2019)

barcelona - slavia praha (1) 5-0
zenit - rb leipzig (X) 1-1
chelsea - ajax (X) 2-2
borussia dortmund - inter (1) 2-1
olympique lyonnais - benfica (1) 1-0
liverpool - genk (1) 5-0
napoli - rb salzsburg (1) 3-1
valencia - lille (X) 1-1
bayern munchen - olympiakos (X) 2-2
lokomotiv moskva - juventus (2) 0-3
atalanta - manchester city (2) 0-4
dinamo zagreb - shakthar donetsk (2) 0-1
bayer 04 leverkusen - atletico madrid (X) 1-1
paris sg - club brugge (1) 3-0
real madrid - galatasaray (1) 3-0
crvena zvezda - tottenham hotspur (2) 0-4


----------



## Chrissonero (5 Novembre 2019)

Barcelona - slavia praha 4-0 (1)
Zenit - rb leipzig 2-1 (1)
Chelsea - ajax 1-1 (X)
Borussia dortmund - inter 2-1 (1)
Olympique lyonnais - benfica 2-1 (1)
Liverpool - genk 5-0 (1)
Napoli - rb salzsburg 3-1 (1)
Valencia - lille 2-1 (1)
Bayern munchen - olympiakos 3-0 (1)
Lokomotiv moskva - juventus 0-1 (2)
Atalanta - manchester city 1-3 (2)
Dinamo zagreb - shakthar donetsk 2-1 (1)
bayer 04 leverkusen - atletico madrid 1-2 (2)
PSG - club brugge 3-1 (1)
real madrid - galatasaray 3-1 (1)
crvena zvezda - tottenham hotspur 1-1 (X)


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Novembre 2019)

barcelona - slavia praha (1) 3-0
zenit - rb leipzig (x) 1-1
chelsea - ajax (1) 2-1
borussia dortmund - inter (1) 2-1
olympique lyonnais - benfica (x) 1-1
liverpool - genk (1) 4-0
napoli - rb salzsburg (1) 2-1
valencia - lille (1) 3-1
bayern munchen - olympiakos (1) 3-0
lokomotiv moskva - juventus (2) 0-2
atalanta - manchester city (2) 1-3
dinamo zagreb - shakthar donetsk (1) 2-1
bayer 04 leverkusen - atletico madrid (2) 0-1
paris sg - club brugge (1) 4-0
real madrid - galatasaray (1) 3-1
crvena zvezda - tottenham hotspur (x) 2-2


----------



## sacchino (8 Novembre 2019)

Aggiorniamo la classifica?


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Novembre 2019)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Aggiorniamo la classifica?



Appena ho un momento faccio i conti


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Novembre 2019)

*CLASSIFICA PRONOSTICI QUARTA GIORNATA
*
49(6) Pungiglione
49(6) Roten1896

46(7) willcoyote85
46(6) Interista Diventi Pazzo
46(5) 7vinte
45(4) egidiopersempre
44(7) diavolo
44(6) hiei87
43(5) ilgallinaccio
43(5) Stex
42(4) sacchino
41(4) diavoloINme 

40(4) mil77


36(2) MrPeppez
35(1) sette
32(0) Chrissonero

9(0) shevchampions


----------



## ilgallinaccio (26 Novembre 2019)

Galatasaray-Club Brugge 2-1 (1)
Lok. Mosca-Leverkusen 1-1 (2)
Atalanta-Din. Zagabria 3-1 (1)
Juventus-Atl. Madrid 2-1 (X)
Manchester City-Shakhtar 4-1 (1)
Real Madrid-Paris SG 2-1 (X)
Stella Rossa-Bayern 1-5 (2)
Tottenham-Olympiakos 3-0 (1)
Valencia-Chelsea 2-1 (X)
Zenit-Lione 1-1 (1)
Barcellona-Dortmund 2-0 (1)
Genk-Salzburg 0-2 (2)
Lilla-Ajax 0-3 (2)
Liverpool-Napoli 4-0 (1)
RB Lipsia-Benfica 2-0 (1)
Slavia Praga-Inter 0-3 (2)


----------



## diavolo (26 Novembre 2019)

Galatasaray-Club Brugge 1-1 (2)
Lok. Mosca-Leverkusen 0-2 (2)
Atalanta-Din. Zagabria 1-1 (1)
Juventus-Atl. Madrid 1-3 (2)
Manchester City-Shakhtar 2-0 (1)
Real Madrid-Paris SG 1- 1(1)
Stella Rossa-Bayern 0-3(2)
Tottenham-Olympiakos 1-0 (1)
Valencia-Chelsea 0-1 (2)
Zenit-Lione 1-3 (2)
Barcellona-Dortmund 4-0 (1)
Genk-Salzburg 1-3 (2)
Lilla-Ajax 2-3 (2)
Liverpool-Napoli 3-2 (1)
RB Lipsia-Benfica 2-0 (1)
Slavia Praga-Inter 0-0 (2)


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Novembre 2019)

Bravi che avete scritto in mia assenza. Mi sto lentamente dimenticando del calcio


----------



## hiei87 (26 Novembre 2019)

Galatasaray-Club Brugge 2-0 1
Lok. Mosca-Leverkusen 1-1 x
Atalanta-Din. Zagabria 2-1 1
Juventus-Atl. Madrid 2-0 1
Manchester City-Shakhtar 3-1 1
Real Madrid-Paris SG 1-1 x
Stella Rossa-Bayern 0-2 2
Tottenham-Olympiakos 2-0 1 
Valencia-Chelsea 1-1 x
Zenit-Lione 1-2 2
Barcellona-Dortmund 1-0 1
Genk-Salzburg 1-2 2
Lilla-Ajax 2-2 x
Liverpool-Napoli 3-0 1
RB Lipsia-Benfica 2-0 1
Slavia Praga-Inter 1-2 2


----------



## MrPeppez (26 Novembre 2019)

Galatasaray-Club Brugge 1-0 (1)
Lok. Mosca-Leverkusen 0-0 (X)
Atalanta-Din. Zagabria 1-1 (X)
Juventus-Atl. Madrid 3-0 (1)
Manchester City-Shakhtar 4-0 (1)
Real Madrid-Paris SG 3-1(1)
Stella Rossa-Bayern 0-3(2)
Tottenham-Olympiakos 3-0 (1)
Valencia-Chelsea 1-1 (X)
Zenit-Lione 2-1 (1)
Barcellona-Dortmund 2-2 (X)
Genk-Salzburg 0-1 (2)
Lilla-Ajax 0-1 (2)
Liverpool-Napoli 5-0 (1)
RB Lipsia-Benfica 2-0 (1)
Slavia Praga-Inter 0-1 (2)


----------



## sacchino (26 Novembre 2019)

Galatasaray-Club Brugge 3-1 (1)
Lok. Mosca-Leverkusen 0-1 (2)
Atalanta-Din. Zagabria 2-0 (1)
Juventus-Atl. Madrid 1-1 (X)
Manchester City-Shakhtar 2-0 (1)
Real Madrid-Paris SG 2-2 (X)
Stella Rossa-Bayern 1-0 (1)
Tottenham-Olympiakos 2-0 (1)
Valencia-Chelsea 1-1 (X)
Zenit-Lione 1-2 (2)
Barcellona-Dortmund 3-1 (1)
Genk-Salzburg 0-3 (2)
Lilla-Ajax 0-3 (2)
Liverpool-Napoli 2-0 (1)
RB Lipsia-Benfica 3-1 (1)
Slavia Praga-Inter 1-1 (x)


----------



## Pungiglione (26 Novembre 2019)

Galatasaray-Club Brugge X (1-1)
Lok. Mosca-Leverkusen 2 (0-2)
Atalanta-Din. Zagabria 1 (3-1)
Juventus-Atl. Madrid 1 (2-0)
Manchester City-Shakhtar 1 (4-0)
Real Madrid-Paris SG X (1-1)
Stella Rossa-Bayern 2 (1-5)
Tottenham-Olympiakos 1 (2-1)
Valencia-Chelsea 2 (0-1)
Zenit-Lione 1 (1-0)
Barcellona-Dortmund 1 (3-2)
Genk-Salzburg 2 (1-3)
Lilla-Ajax X (1-1
Liverpool-Napoli 1 (4-1)
RB Lipsia-Benfica X (2-2)
Slavia Praga-Inter 2 (0-1)


----------



## Pungiglione (26 Novembre 2019)

.


----------



## mil77 (26 Novembre 2019)

Galatasaray-Club Brugge 2-1 (1)
Lok. Mosca-Leverkusen 1-0 (1)
Atalanta-Din. Zagabria 3-1 (1)
Juventus-Atl. Madrid 1-1 (1)
Manchester City-Shakhtar 5-0 (1)
Real Madrid-Paris SG 1-2 (X)
Stella Rossa-Bayern 0-3 (2)
Tottenham-Olympiakos 3-0 (1)
Valencia-Chelsea 1-1 (X)
Zenit-Lione 1-1 (x)
Barcellona-Dortmund 2-1 (x)
Genk-Salzburg 1-3 (2)
Lilla-Ajax 0-2 (2)
Liverpool-Napoli 3-1 (1)
RB Lipsia-Benfica 2-0 (1)
Slavia Praga-Inter 1-1 (2)


----------



## 7vinte (26 Novembre 2019)

Galatasaray-Club Brugge 2-1
Lok. Mosca-Leverkusen 2 1-2
Atalanta-Din. Zagabria 1 2-0
Juventus-Atl. Madrid 2 0-2
Manchester City-Shakhtar 1 3-0
Real Madrid-Paris SG 2 0-2
Stella Rossa-Bayern 2 0-2
Tottenham-Olympiakos 1 3-0
Valencia-Chelsea 1 2-0
Zenit-Lione X 2-2
Barcellona-Dortmund 1 2-1
Genk-Salzburg 2 0-2
Lilla-Ajax 2 1-3
Liverpool-Napoli 1 3-0
RB Lipsia-Benfica 1 2-0
Slavia Praga-Inter 2 0-2


----------



## sette (26 Novembre 2019)

Galatasaray-Club Brugge X (1-1)
Lok. Mosca-Leverkusen X (1-1)
Atalanta-Din. Zagabria 1 (2-0)
Juventus-Atl. Madrid 1 (2-1)
Manchester City-Shakhtar 1 (4-1)
Real Madrid-Paris SG X (2-2)
Stella Rossa-Bayern 2 (0-5)
Tottenham-Olympiakos 1 (3-1)
Valencia-Chelsea X (1-1)
Zenit-Lione 1 (2-1)
Barcellona-Dortmund 1 (2-1)
Genk-Salzburg 2 (1-2)
Lilla-Ajax X (1-1)
Liverpool-Napoli 1 (3-0)
RB Lipsia-Benfica 1 (2-1)
Slavia Praga-Inter 2 (0-2)


----------



## Stex (26 Novembre 2019)

Galatasaray-Club Brugge 1 (2-1)
Lok. Mosca-Leverkusen X (1-1)
Atalanta-Din. Zagabria 1 (1-0)
Juventus-Atl. Madrid X (1-1)
Manchester City-Shakhtar 1 (3-2)
Real Madrid-Paris SG 2 (1-2)
Stella Rossa-Bayern 2 (0-3)
Tottenham-Olympiakos 1 (2-1)
Valencia-Chelsea X (1-1)
Zenit-Lione X (2-2)
Barcellona-Dortmund x (1-1)
Genk-Salzburg 2 (1-2)
Lilla-Ajax X (2-2)
Liverpool-Napoli 1 (2-0)
RB Lipsia-Benfica 1 (2-1)
Slavia Praga-Inter 2 (1-5)


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (26 Novembre 2019)

Galatasaray-Club Brugge (1) 2-1
Lok. Mosca-Leverkusen (X) 1-1
Atalanta-Din. Zagabria (1) 1-0
Juventus-Atl. Madrid (X) 0-0
Manchester City-Shakhtar (1) 4-0
Real Madrid-Paris SG (X) 2-2
Stella Rossa-Bayern (2) 0-5
Tottenham-Olympiakos (1) 4-1
Valencia-Chelsea (2) 1-3
Zenit-Lione (X) 1-1
Barcellona-Dortmund (X) 1-1
Genk-Salzburg (2) 0-2
Lilla-Ajax (2) 1-3
Liverpool-Napoli (1) 2-0
RB Lipsia-Benfica (1) 3-1
Slavia Praga-Inter (2) 0-2


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Novembre 2019)

Galatasaray-Club Brugge 1 (2-1)
Lok. Mosca-Leverkusen 2 (1-2)
Atalanta-Din. Zagabria 1 (2-1)
Juventus-Atl. Madrid X (1-1)
Manchester City-Shakhtar 1 (3-0)
Real Madrid-Paris SG 2 (1-2)
Stella Rossa-Bayern 2 (0-2)
Tottenham-Olympiakos 1 (2-0)
Valencia-Chelsea X (1-1)
Zenit-Lione X (1-1)
Barcellona-Dortmund 1 (2-1)
Genk-Salzburg 2 (1-2)
Lilla-Ajax 2 (0-2)
Liverpool-Napoli 1 (3-0)
RB Lipsia-Benfica X (1-1)
Slavia Praga-Inter 2 (0-2)


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Novembre 2019)

Galatasaray-Club Brugge 2-1 (1)
Lok. Mosca-Leverkusen 2-1 (1)
Atalanta-Din. Zagabria 3-1 (1)
Juventus-Atl. Madrid 3-1 (1)
Manchester City-Shakhtar 3-1(1)
Real Madrid-Paris SG 2-2 (X)
Stella Rossa-Bayern 2-2 (x)
Tottenham-Olympiakos 2-0 (1)
Valencia-Chelsea 2-1 (1)
Zenit-Lione 2-1 (1)
Barcellona-Dortmund 3-1 (1)
Genk-Salzburg 1-3 (2)
Lilla-Ajax 1-3 (2)
Liverpool-Napoli 3-0 (1)
RB Lipsia-Benfica 3-1 (1)
Slavia Praga-Inter 1-2 (2)


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Novembre 2019)

Galatasaray-Club Brugge [1] 2-1 
Lok. Mosca-Leverkusen [1] 2-1
Atalanta-Din. Zagabria [1] 2-0
Juventus-Atl. Madrid [X] 1-1
Manchester City-Shakhtar [1] 3-0
Real Madrid-Paris SG [1] 2-1
Stella Rossa-Bayern [2] 0-3
Tottenham-Olympiakos [1] 2-0
Valencia-Chelsea [X] 2-2
Zenit-Lione [1] 2-1
Barcellona-Dortmund [1] 2-0
Genk-Salzburg [2] 1-2
Lilla-Ajax [X] 1-1
Liverpool-Napoli [1] 3-1
RB Lipsia-Benfica [1] 3-1
Slavia Praga-Inter [2] 0-1


----------



## Chrissonero (26 Novembre 2019)

Galatasaray-Club Brugge (1) 2-0
Lok. Mosca-Leverkusen (X) 1-1
Atalanta-Din. Zagabria (1) 2-1
Juventus-Atl. Madrid (X) 1-1
Manchester City-Shakhtar (1) 4-1
Real Madrid-Paris SG (1) 2-1
Stella Rossa-Bayern (2) 0-2
Tottenham-Olympiakos (1) 3-1
Valencia-Chelsea (2) 1-2
Zenit-Lione (X) 1-1
Barcellona-Dortmund (1) 3-1
Genk-Salzburg (2) 1-3
Lilla-Ajax (2) 1-3
Liverpool-Napoli (1) 2-1
RB Lipsia-Benfica (1) 2-1
Slavia Praga-Inter (2) 0-1


----------



## egidiopersempre (27 Novembre 2019)

Barcellona-Dortmund 1 (2-1)
Genk-Salzburg 2 (1-2)
Lilla-Ajax 2 (1-1)
Liverpool-Napoli 1 (2-0)
RB Lipsia-Benfica 1 (2-0)
Slavia Praga-Inter 2 (1-1)


azz mi sono dimenticato...


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Novembre 2019)

*CLASSIFICA PRONOSTICI QUINTA GIORNATA*

 67(9) Pungiglione 

 60(8) Roten1896 

58(8) willcoyote85 

56(9) diavolo 
56(7) sacchino 
56(6) 7vinte 
55(7) Interista Diventi Pazzo 
 54(6) diavoloINme 
54(5) ilgallinaccio 
53(6) hiei87 
52(5) mil77 
52(4) sette

50(2) MrPeppez 
49(5) Stex 
49(4) egidiopersempre 

41(1) Chrissonero 

9(0) shevchampions 


Complimenti a @Pungiglione che sta davvero volando  
Per il resto classifica cortissima!! 
*Alla fine del girone i primi 12 passano alla fase successiva.*


----------



## Pungiglione (28 Novembre 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *CLASSIFICA PRONOSTICI QUINTA GIORNATA*
> 
> 67(9) Pungiglione
> 
> ...



Bisogna puntare sulle partite di cartello  

(Galatasaray - Brugge; Lokomotiv - Bayer; Lipsia-Benfica)


----------



## sette (28 Novembre 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *CLASSIFICA PRONOSTICI QUINTA GIORNATA*
> 
> 67(9) Pungiglione
> 
> ...



Sto giro ne ho beccate un bel po'


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Novembre 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *CLASSIFICA PRONOSTICI QUINTA GIORNATA*
> 
> 67(9) Pungiglione
> 
> ...



Direttore, mi hai conteggiato un risultato esatto in meno.
Dovrei esser a 6 nel complesso avendo beccato real e barca in questa due giorni.


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Novembre 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Direttore, mi hai conteggiato un risultato esatto in meno.
> Dovrei esser a 6 nel complesso avendo beccato real e barca in questa due giorni.



Grazie correggo appena posso
I punti totali ti risultano giusti?


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Dicembre 2019)

*PRONOSTICI SESTA GIORNATA*

Napoli - Genk
RB Salzburg - Liverpool
Ajax - Valencia
Benfica - Zenit
Chelsea - Lille
Dortmund - Slavia Praha
Inter - Barcelona
Lyon - RB Leipzig
Dinamo Zagreb - Man City
Shakthar - Atalanta
Atletico Madrid - Lokomotiv
Bayern M. - Tottenham
Club Brugge - Real Madrid
Bayer 04 - Juventus
Olympiakos - Crvena Zvezda 
Paris SG - Galatasaray*

---

@Interista Diventi Pazzo
@Pungiglione
@diavolo
@zamp2010
@Chrissonero
@Darren Marshall
@Beppe85
@sette
@egidiopersempre
@ilgallinaccio
@sacchino
@7vinte
@hiei87
@shevchampions
@mil77
@diavoloINme
@Stex



*


----------



## MrPeppez (9 Dicembre 2019)

Napoli - Genk 1-1 (X)
RB Salzburg - Liverpool 2-2 (X)
Ajax - Valencia 3-1 (1)
Benfica - Zenit 2-1 (1)
Chelsea - Lille 2-0 (1)
Dortmund - Slavia Praha 5-0 (1)
Inter - Barcelona 1-0 (1)
Lyon - RB Leipzig 0-2 (2)
Dinamo Zagreb - Man City 0-1 (2)
Shakthar - Atalanta 1-2 (2)
Atletico Madrid - Lokomotiv 1-0 (1)
Bayern M. - Tottenham 3-3 (X)
Club Brugge - Real Madrid 0-3 (2)
Bayer 04 - Juventus 1-0 (1)
Olympiakos - Crvena Zvezda 2-0 (1)
Paris SG - Galatasaray 3-0 (1)


----------



## sette (9 Dicembre 2019)

Napoli - Genk 1-0 (1)
RB Salzburg - Liverpool 2-2 (x) 
Ajax - Valencia 3-1 (1)
Benfica - Zenit 0-1 (2)
Chelsea - Lille 3-0 (1)
Dortmund - Slavia Praha 2-0 (1)
Inter - Barcelona 2-1 (1)
Lyon - RB Leipzig 0-2 (2)
Dinamo Zagreb - Man City 1-3 (2)
Shakthar - Atalanta 1-1 (x) 
Atletico Madrid - Lokomotiv 2-0 (1)
Bayern M. - Tottenham 2-2 (x) 
Club Brugge - Real Madrid 1-2 (2)
Bayer 04 - Juventus 0-0 (x) 
Olympiakos - Crvena Zvezda 0-0 (x) 
Paris SG - Galatasaray 3-0 (1)


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Dicembre 2019)

Napoli - Genk 2-0 (1)
RB Salzburg - Liverpool 1-3 (2)
Ajax - Valencia 2-1 (1)
Benfica - Zenit 2-1 (1)
Chelsea - Lille 1-0 (1)
Dortmund - Slavia Praha 2-0 (1)
Inter - Barcelona 1-1 (X)
Lyon - RB Leipzig 1-1 (X)
Dinamo Zagreb - Man City 0-2 (2)
Shakthar - Atalanta 1-2 (2)
Atletico Madrid - Lokomotiv 1-0 (1)
Bayern M. - Tottenham 2-2 (X)
Club Brugge - Real Madrid 0-2 (2)
Bayer 04 - Juventus 1-1 (X)
Olympiakos - Crvena Zvezda 1-0 (1)
Paris SG - Galatasaray 2-0 (1)


----------



## diavolo (9 Dicembre 2019)

Napoli - Genk 2-0 (1)
RB Salzburg - Liverpool 0-3 (2)
Ajax - Valencia 2-1 (x) 
Benfica - Zenit 1-1 (1)
Chelsea - Lille 1-0 (1)
Dortmund - Slavia Praha 3-1 (1)
Inter - Barcelona 1-3 (2)
Lyon - RB Leipzig 0-0 (2)
Dinamo Zagreb - Man City 0-4 (2)
Shakthar - Atalanta 2-2 (2)
Atletico Madrid - Lokomotiv 3-0
Bayern M. - Tottenham 2-0 (1)
Club Brugge - Real Madrid 1-2 (2)
Bayer 04 - Juventus 1-1 (x)
Olympiakos - Crvena Zvezda 0-2 (2)
Paris SG - Galatasaray 3-1(1)


----------



## Chrissonero (9 Dicembre 2019)

Napoli - Genk 3-1 (1)
RB Salzburg - Liverpool 1-4 (2)
Ajax - Valencia 1-1 (x) 
Benfica - Zenit 1-0 (1)
Chelsea - Lille 2-0 (1)
Dortmund - Slavia Praha 3-1 (1)
Inter - Barcelona 1-1 (X)
Lyon - RB Leipzig 1-1 (X)
Dinamo Zagreb - Man City 1-3 (2)
Shakthar - Atalanta 2-2 (2)
Atletico Madrid - Lokomotiv 2-0 1
Bayern M. - Tottenham 3-2 (1)
Club Brugge - Real Madrid 1-2 (2)
Bayer 04 - Juventus 1-2(2)
Olympiakos - Crvena Zvezda 2-0 (1)
Paris SG - Galatasaray 3-1(1)


----------



## ilgallinaccio (9 Dicembre 2019)

Napoli - Genk 2-0 (1)
RB Salzburg - Liverpool 1-3 (2)
Ajax - Valencia 2-2 (1)
Benfica - Zenit 1-1 (2)
Chelsea - Lille 3-0 (1)
Dortmund - Slavia Praha 3-1 (1)
Inter - Barcelona 2-0 (1)
Lyon - RB Leipzig 2-1 (X)
Dinamo Zagreb - Man City 1-3 (2)
Shakthar - Atalanta 2-1 (X)
Atletico Madrid - Lokomotiv 2-0 (1)
Bayern M. - Tottenham 4-3 (X)
Club Brugge - Real Madrid 1-4 (2)
Bayer 04 - Juventus 0-2 (2)
Olympiakos - Crvena Zvezda 1-1 (1)
Paris SG - Galatasaray 3-1 (1)


----------



## sacchino (9 Dicembre 2019)

Napoli - Genk 3-0 (1)
RB Salzburg - Liverpool 0-2 (2)
Ajax - Valencia 1-1 (x)
Benfica - Zenit 2-2 (x)
Chelsea - Lille 3-0 (1)
Dortmund - Slavia Praha 4-1 (1)
Inter - Barcelona 2-1 (1)
Lyon - RB Leipzig 1-0 (1)
Dinamo Zagreb - Man City 1-2 (2)
Shakthar - Atalanta 2-0(1)
Atletico Madrid - Lokomotiv 2-0 (1)
Bayern M. - Tottenham 1-3 (2)
Club Brugge - Real Madrid 1-1 (x)
Bayer 04 - Juventus 1-0 (1)
Olympiakos - Crvena Zvezda 3-2 (1)
Paris SG - Galatasaray 4-0 (1)


----------



## hiei87 (9 Dicembre 2019)

Napoli - Genk 2-1 (1)
RB Salzburg - Liverpool 1- 1(x)
Ajax - Valencia 1-0 (1)
Benfica - Zenit 2-0 (1)
Chelsea - Lille 2-0 (1)
Dortmund - Slavia Praha 3-0 (1)
Inter - Barcelona 1-1 (x)
Lyon - RB Leipzig 2-1 (1)
Dinamo Zagreb - Man City 0-2 (2)
Shakthar - Atalanta 3-1(1)
Atletico Madrid - Lokomotiv 2-0 (1)
Bayern M. - Tottenham 1-1 (x)
Club Brugge - Real Madrid 1-2 (2)
Bayer 04 - Juventus 1-1 (x)
Olympiakos - Crvena Zvezda 2-0 (1)
Paris SG - Galatasaray 3-0 (1)


----------



## egidiopersempre (10 Dicembre 2019)

Napoli - Genk 2-0 (1)
RB Salzburg - Liverpool 1-2 (2)
Ajax - Valencia 2-1 (1)
Benfica - Zenit 2-1 (1)
Chelsea - Lille 2-0 (1)
Dortmund - Slavia Praha 2-0 (1)
Inter - Barcelona 2-1 (1)
Lyon - RB Leipzig 2-1 (1)
Dinamo Zagreb - Man City 1-2 (2)
Shakthar - Atalanta 1-1 (2)
Atletico Madrid - Lokomotiv 2-0 (1)
Bayern M. - Tottenham 2-0 (1)
Club Brugge - Real Madrid 1-2 (2)
Bayer 04 - Juventus 1-1 (1)
Olympiakos - Crvena Zvezda 1-0 (1)
Paris SG - Galatasaray 2-0 (1)


----------



## mil77 (10 Dicembre 2019)

Napoli - Genk 3-0 1
RB Salzburg - Liverpool 2-2 2
Ajax - Valencia 2-1 ×
Benfica - Zenit 2-1 1
Chelsea - Lille 3-0 1
Dortmund - Slavia Praha 3-0 1
Inter - Barcelona 2-0 1
Lyon - RB Leipzig 2-1 1
Dinamo Zagreb - Man City 1- 1 x
Shakthar - Atalanta 1-2 ×
Atletico Madrid - Lokomotiv 2-0 1
Bayern M. - Tottenham 3-2 1
Club Brugge - Real Madrid 1-3 2
Bayer 04 - Juventus 2-1 1
Olympiakos - Crvena Zvezda 2-0 1
Paris SG - Galatasaray 3-0 1


----------



## 7vinte (10 Dicembre 2019)

Napoli - Genk 0-0 X
RB Salzburg - Liverpool 2 1-3
Ajax - Valencia 1 3-2
Benfica - Zenit 2-2 X
Chelsea - Lille 2-0 1
Dortmund - Slavia Praha 3-0 1
Inter - Barcelona 2-0 1
Lyon - RB Leipzig 2-2 X
Dinamo Zagreb - Man City 0-2 2
Shakthar - Atalanta 0-2 2
Atletico Madrid - Lokomotiv 3-0 1
Bayern M. - Tottenham 2-2 X
Club Brugge - Real Madrid 0-3 2
Bayer 04 - Juventus 2-0 1
Olympiakos - Crvena Zvezda 2-1 1
PSG-Galatasaray 4-0 1


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (10 Dicembre 2019)

Napoli - Genk (X) 1-1
RB Salzburg - Liverpool (X) 2-2
Ajax - Valencia (1) 2-0
Benfica - Zenit (2) 1-3
Chelsea - Lille (1) 2-1
Dortmund - Slavia Praha (1) 4-0
Inter - Barcelona (1) 2-0
Lyon - RB Leipzig (X) 2-2
Dinamo Zagreb - Man City (X) 1-1
Shakthar - Atalanta (2) 1-3
Atletico Madrid - Lokomotiv (1) 2-0
Bayern M. - Tottenham (2) 2-3
Club Brugge - Real Madrid (2) 0-3
Bayer 04 - Juventus (2) 0-2
Olympiakos - Crvena Zvezda (X) 1-1
Paris SG - Galatasaray (1) 3-0


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Dicembre 2019)

Napoli - Genk (1) 3-0
RB Salzburg - Liverpool (2) 1-3
Ajax - Valencia (1) 3-1
Benfica - Zenit (1) 2-1
Chelsea - Lille (1) 3-0
Dortmund - Slavia Praha (1) 4-0
Inter - Barcelona (1) 1-0
Lyon - RB Leipzig (X) 2-2
Dinamo Zagreb - Man City (1) 2-1
Shakthar - Atalanta (1) 3-1
Atletico Madrid - Lokomotiv (1) 2-0
Bayern M. - Tottenham (x) 2-2
Club Brugge - Real Madrid (2) 1-3
Bayer 04 - Juventus (x) 2-2
Olympiakos - Crvena Zvezda (X) 1-1
Paris SG - Galatasaray (1) 4-0


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Dicembre 2019)

Napoli - Genk (1) 2-0
RB Salzburg - Liverpool (2) 1-3
Ajax - Valencia (1) 2-1
Benfica - Zenit (X) 1-1
Chelsea - Lille (1) 3-0
Dortmund - Slavia Praha (1) 2-0
Inter - Barcelona (1) 1-0
Lyon - RB Leipzig (1) 2-1
Dinamo Zagreb - Man City (1) 2-1
Shakthar - Atalanta (1) 2-1
Atletico Madrid - Lokomotiv (1) 2-0
Bayern M. - Tottenham (1) 2-1
Club Brugge - Real Madrid (2) 0-2
Bayer 04 - Juventus (1) 2-1
Olympiakos - Crvena Zvezda (1) 2-0
Paris SG - Galatasaray (1) 3-0


----------



## Pungiglione (10 Dicembre 2019)

Napoli - Genk 1 (2-1)
RB Salzburg - Liverpool 2 (1-3)
Ajax - Valencia X (1-1)
Benfica - Zenit X (2-2) 
Chelsea - Lille 1 (3-0)
Dortmund - Slavia Praha 1 (2-0)
Inter - Barcelona X (1-1) 
Lyon - RB Leipzig X (2-2) 
Dinamo Zagreb - Man City 2 (1-3)
Shakthar - Atalanta 2 (1-2)
Atletico Madrid - Lokomotiv 1 (2-1)
Bayern M. - Tottenham X (2-2)
Club Brugge - Real Madrid 2 (0-2)
Bayer 04 - Juventus 1 (2-1)
Olympiakos - Crvena Zvezda 1 (2-1)
Paris SG - Galatasaray 1 (4-1)


----------



## mil77 (13 Dicembre 2019)

Qualcuno che ha voglia di fare i conteggi?


----------



## sette (14 Dicembre 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Qualcuno che ha voglia di fare i conteggi?



io no perché ho fatto schifo


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Dicembre 2019)

Impazienti  Arrivo!


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Dicembre 2019)

*CLASSIFICA PRONOSTICI 
FASE A GIRONI *

80(10) Pungiglione

71(10) Interista Diventi Pazzo
71(9) diavoloINme
71(9) willcoyote95
71(9) Roten1896

69(9) sacchino
69(7) ilgallinaccio
68(9) diavolo
68(7) 7vinte
66(7) mil77
65(6) egidiopersempre
64(7) hiei87

61(5) sette
58(2) MrPeppez
56(1) Chrissonero
49(5) Stex
9(0) shevchampions

*I primi 12 accedono alla fase successiva (torneo in formato "coppa"), di cui sarà spiegato in seguito il regolamento.
Per chi non ce l'ha fatta comunque la classifica generale del "campionato" resta attiva e si può continuare a concorrere.*


----------



## Stex (14 Dicembre 2019)

Me so dimenticato


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Febbraio 2020)

*FASE A ELIMINAZIONE DIRETTA

*hiei87 - Pungiglione
egidiopersempre - InteristaDiventiPazzo
mil77 - diavoloINme
7vinte - willcoyote95
diavolo - Roten1896
ilgallinaccio - sacchino


*REGOLAMENTO*: Le sfide a eliminazione saranno di andata e ritorno e corrisponderanno con gli ottavi di finale di CL, i punti sono calcolati come per la classifica generale (+1 il segno, +2 il risultato secco, +3 segno e risultato secco). In caso di parità nella somma totale dei punti totalizzati agli ottavi, il vincitore della sfida sarà calcolato seguendo i seguenti criteri:
- maggior numero di risultati secchi indovinati
- maggior numero di punti in trasferta
- maggior numero di risultati secchi in trasferta
- miglior posizione in classifica generale

Insieme ai 6 vincitori si aggiungeranno i 2 perdenti con il maggior numero di punti totalizzati, per un totale di 8 squadre che avanzano ai quarti di finale. Gli accoppiamenti dei quarti, semifinali e finale, saranno sempre abbinati secondo la classifica generale (ovvero il n.1 in classifica contro il n.8, il n.2 contro il n.7, eccetera). 

*OTTAVI DI FINALE CHAMPIONS - 18 e 19 FEBBRAIO*

Atletico Madrid - Liverpool
Dortmund - Paris SG
Atalanta - Valencia
Tottenham Hotspur - RB Leipzig


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Febbraio 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *FASE A ELIMINAZIONE DIRETTA
> 
> *hiei87 - Pungiglione
> egidiopersempre - InteristaDiventiPazzo
> ...



scusa la cretinità... come fai a beccare il risultato secco e non beccare il segno?? se becchi il risultato becci per forza anche il segno..


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Febbraio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> scusa la cretinità... come fai a beccare il risultato secco e non beccare il segno?? se becchi il risultato becci per forza anche il segno..



perché si possono pronosticare disgiunti come nella prima fase

esempio [X] [1-0]


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Febbraio 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> perché si possono pronosticare disgiunti come nella prima fase
> 
> esempio [X] [1-0]



bello, io l'ho saputo adesso che si poteva ahahahahah. ok grazie.


----------



## egidiopersempre (13 Febbraio 2020)

io gioco subito ... non vorrei dimenticarmi ... 

Atletico Madrid - Liverpool 2 0-1
Dortmund - Paris SG 2 1-1
Atalanta - Valencia 1 3-1
Tottenham Hotspur - RB Leipzig 1 2-1
Chelsea - Bayern 2 0-1
Napoli - Barcellona 2 0-1
Olympic - Juventus 2 0-2
Real madrid - Manchester City 1 2-1


----------



## sette (13 Febbraio 2020)

Atletico Madrid - Liverpool 0-1 (2)
Dortmund - Paris SG 2-2 (X)
Atalanta - Valencia 1-1 (X)
Tottenham Hotspur - RB Leipzig 0-0 (X)


----------



## ilgallinaccio (17 Febbraio 2020)

Atletico Madrid - Liverpool 1-0 (1)
Dortmund - Paris SG 2-1 (X)
Atalanta - Valencia 1-3 (2)
Tottenham Hotspur - RB Leipzig 2-1 (1)


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Febbraio 2020)

_Atletico Madrid - Liverpool 
Dortmund - Paris SG 
Atalanta - Valencia 
Tottenham Hotspur - RB Leipzig _*

---

@Interista Diventi Pazzo
@Pungiglione
@diavolo
@zamp2010
@Chrissonero
@Darren Marshall
@Beppe85
@sette
@egidiopersempre
@ilgallinaccio
@sacchino
@7vinte
@hiei87
@shevchampions
@mil77
@diavoloINme
@Stex

*


----------



## Pungiglione (17 Febbraio 2020)

Atletico Madrid - Liverpool 2 (1-2)
Dortmund - Paris SG 1 (2-1)
Atalanta - Valencia 1 (2-1)
Tottenham Hotspur - RB Leipzig 1 (2-0) a


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Febbraio 2020)

Atletico Madrid - Liverpool x (1-1)
Dortmund - Paris SG 2 (1-2)
Atalanta - Valencia 1 (2-1)
Tottenham Hotspur - RB Leipzig 1 (1-0)


----------



## mil77 (17 Febbraio 2020)

Atletico Madrid - Liverpool x (1-2)
Dortmund - Paris SG 1 (4-2)
Atalanta - Valencia 1 (2-0)
Tottenham Hotspur - RB Leipzig 1 (1-0)


----------



## Stex (17 Febbraio 2020)

Atletico Madrid - Liverpool 0-2 2
Dortmund - Paris SG 1-2 2
Atalanta - Valencia 2-1 1
Tottenham Hotspur - RB Leipzig 2-2 x


----------



## sacchino (17 Febbraio 2020)

Atletico Madrid - Liverpool 1 (1-0)
Dortmund - Paris SG X(1-1)
Atalanta - Valencia 2 (1-2)
Tottenham Hotspur - RB Leipzig 1 (3-1)


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Febbraio 2020)

Atletico Madrid - Liverpool 2 (0-1)
Dortmund - Paris SG 2 (1-2)
Atalanta - Valencia X (1-1)
Tottenham Hotspur - RB Leipzig 1 (3-1)


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (18 Febbraio 2020)

Atletico Madrid - Liverpool (2) 0-2
Dortmund - Paris SG (X) 2-2
Atalanta - Valencia (1) 2-1
Tottenham Hotspur - RB Leipzig (1) 3-1


----------



## hiei87 (18 Febbraio 2020)

Atletico Madrid - Liverpool (x) 1-1
Dortmund - Paris SG (1) 2-1
Atalanta - Valencia (1) 1-0
Tottenham Hotspur - RB Leipzig (1) 2-1


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Febbraio 2020)

Atletico Madrid - Liverpool 2 (0-2)
Dortmund - Paris SG 1 (2-1)
Atalanta - Valencia 1 (3-1)
Tottenham Hotspur - RB Leipzig 1 (2-1)


----------



## Chrissonero (18 Febbraio 2020)

Atletico Madrid - Liverpool X (1-1)
Dortmund - Paris SG X (2-2)
Atalanta - Valencia X (1-1)
Tottenham Hotspur - RB Leipzig 1 (2-1)


----------



## diavolo (18 Febbraio 2020)

Atalanta - Valencia X (2-2)
Tottenham Hotspur - RB Leipzig 1 (3-0)


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Febbraio 2020)

Chelsea - Bayern
Napoli - Barcellona
Lione - Juventus
Real Madrid - Manchester City


----------



## ilgallinaccio (25 Febbraio 2020)

Chelsea - Bayern 1-2 (2)
Napoli - Barcellona 1-3 (2)
Lione - Juventus 0-2 (2)
Real Madrid - Manchester City 1 (2-1)


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Febbraio 2020)

Chelsea - Bayern 1-1 (x)
Napoli - Barcellona 0-2 (2)
Lione - Juventus 1-1 (x)
Real Madrid - Manchester City 1-2 (2)


----------



## hiei87 (25 Febbraio 2020)

Chelsea - Bayern 1-2 (2)
Napoli - Barcellona 1-1 (x)
Lione - Juventus 0-2 (2)
Real Madrid - Manchester City 1-0 (1)


----------



## 7vinte (25 Febbraio 2020)

Chelsea-Bayern 0-2 (2)
Napoli-Barcellona 1-0 (1)
Lione-Juve 2-0 (1)
Real-City 1-1 (X)


----------



## sette (25 Febbraio 2020)

Chelsea - Bayern 1-1 x
Napoli - Barcellona 0-1 2
Lione - Juventus 1-1 x
Real Madrid - Manchester City 2-1 1


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (25 Febbraio 2020)

Chelsea - Bayern (X) 1-1
Napoli - Barcellona (2) 1-2
Lione - Juventus (2) 0-1
Real Madrid - Manchester City (1) 2-1


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Febbraio 2020)

Chelsea Bayern 1-1 (X) 
Napoli Barcellona 0-2 (2)
Lione Juventus 0-2 (2)
Real City 2-1 (1)


----------



## Stex (25 Febbraio 2020)

Chelsea - Bayern 1-2 2
Napoli - Barcellona 1-3 2
Lione - Juventus 0-2 2
Real Madrid - Manchester City 2-2 x


----------



## sacchino (25 Febbraio 2020)

Chelsea - Bayern 1-0 (1)
Napoli - Barcellona 1-1 (x)
Lione - Juventus 0-3 (2)
Real Madrid - Manchester City x (2-2)


----------



## Chrissonero (25 Febbraio 2020)

Chelsea Bayern 1-3 (2)
Napoli Barcellona 2-1 (1)
Lione Juventus 1-1 (X)
Real City 1-1 (X)


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Febbraio 2020)

Chelsea - Bayern (x) 2-2
Napoli - Barcellona (2) 0-1
Lione - Juventus (2) 1-2
Real Madrid - Manchester City (2) 1-2


----------



## mil77 (25 Febbraio 2020)

Chelsea Bayern 1-1 (X) 
Napoli Barcellona 1-2 (x)
Lione Juventus 1-1 (2)
 Real City 1-3 (2)


----------



## Pungiglione (25 Febbraio 2020)

Chelsea - Bayern 2 (1-3)
Napoli - Barcellona X (1-1) 
Lione - Juventus X (1-2)
Real Madrid - Man City 1 (2-1)


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Febbraio 2020)

Mi sono impegnato al massimo per fare zero e ci sono riuscito  *

CLASSIFICA PRONOSTICI DOPO OTTAVI DI FINALE DI ANDATA
*
*88 (12) Pungiglione
*
78 (11) diavoloINme

75 (11) sacchino
75 (10) willcoyote95
75 (9) ilgallinaccio

72 (10) Interista Diventi Pazzo
72 (9) hiei87
71 (9) Roten1896
70 (7) 7vinte
70 (7) mil77
68 (9) diavolo
67 (6) egidiopersempre

61 (5) sette
58 (2) MrPeppez
57 (1) Chrissonero
51 (5) Stex

9 (0) shevchampions

*

TORNEO A ELIMINAZIONE DIRETTA*

hiei87 - Pungiglione [8-8]
egidiopersempre - InteristaDiventiPazzo [2-1]
mil77 - diavoloINme [4-7]
7vinte - willcoyote95 [2-4]
diavolo - Roten1896 [0-0]
ilgallinaccio - sacchino [6-6]


----------



## egidiopersempre (10 Marzo 2020)

lipisia tottenham 1 2-0
valencia atalanta 2 1-3
liverpool atletico 1 2-0
barcellona napoli 1 2-0
psg borussia 1 2-0
juventus OL 1 2-0
manchester city real madrid 1 2-0
bayern chelsea 1 3-1


----------



## ilgallinaccio (10 Marzo 2020)

lipisia tottenham 1 2-1
valencia atalanta 1 2-0
liverpool atletico 1 3-1
barcellona napoli 1 3-1
psg borussia 1 2-0
juventus OL 1 3-0
manchester city real madrid 1 2-0
bayern chelsea 1 2-1


----------



## sette (10 Marzo 2020)

lipisia tottenham X 2-1
valencia atalanta X 0-1
liverpool atletico 1 1-1
barcellona napoli 1 2-0
psg borussia 1 1-1
juventus OL 1 2-2
manchester city real madrid X 1-2
bayern chelsea 1 1-1


----------



## hiei87 (10 Marzo 2020)

lipisia tottenham 1 1-0
valencia atalanta 1 2-1
liverpool atletico 1 1-0
barcellona napoli 1 2-0
psg borussia 1 2-1
juventus OL 1 2-0
manchester city real madrid x 1-1
bayern chelsea 1 2-0


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Marzo 2020)

Lipsia Tottenham 1-2
Valencia Atalanta 2-1
Liverpool Atletico 1-1
PSG Dortmund 3-1


----------



## Stex (10 Marzo 2020)

lipisia tottenham 1 2-1
valencia atalanta X 2-2
liverpool atletico 1 2-0
barcellona napoli 1 2-1
psg borussia 2 0-2
juventus OL 1 3-1
manchester city real madrid 1 1-0
bayern chelsea 1 2-0


----------



## diavolo (10 Marzo 2020)

lipisia tottenham 1 2-0
valencia atalanta 2 2-1
liverpool atletico x 1-1
barcellona napoli 1 3-0
psg borussia 2 0-2
juventus OL x 1-1
manchester city real madrid 2 0-2
bayern chelsea 1 2-0


----------



## Pungiglione (10 Marzo 2020)

lipisia tottenham 1 (1-0)
valencia atalanta X (1-1)
liverpool atletico 1 (3-0)
barcellona napoli 1 (2-1)
psg borussia 1 (3-2)
juventus OL 1 (3-0)
manchester city real madrid X (1-1)
bayern chelsea 1 (1-0)


----------



## sacchino (10 Marzo 2020)

lipisia tottenham x 1-1
valencia atalanta 1 2-1
liverpool atletico 1 2-0
barcellona napoli 1 4-0
psg borussia 1 2-0
juventus OL 1 3-1
manchester city real madrid x 1-1
bayern chelsea 1 4-1


----------



## sacchino (10 Marzo 2020)

Secondo me è l'ultimo turno.


----------



## mil77 (10 Marzo 2020)

￼
lipisia tottenham x 1-2
valencia atalanta 1 3-1
liverpool atletico 1 3-1
psg borussia 1 2-0


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (10 Marzo 2020)

Lipsia Tottenham (X) 1-1
Valencia Atalanta (2) 1-2
Liverpool Atletico (1) 2-0
PSG Dortmund (1) 3-1


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Marzo 2020)

Lipsia-Tottenham (1) 2-1
Valencia-Atalanta (1) 4-1
Liverpool-Atletico (1) 2-0
PSG-Dortmund (1) 3-2


----------



## Chrissonero (11 Marzo 2020)

liverpool atletico 1 3-1
barcellona napoli 1 3-1
psg borussia 1 2-1
juventus OL 1 2-0
manchester city real madrid x 1-1
bayern chelsea 1 3-1


----------



## sette (3 Agosto 2020)

[MENTION=209]Roten1896[/MENTION] si riparte?


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Agosto 2020)

sette ha scritto:


> @Roten1896 si riparte?



eh bella domanda... ero un po' dubbioso visto il lungo stop e le partite ravvicinate c'è possibilità che i concorrenti si siano persi o che si perdano qualche pronostico... comunque proviamoci e vediamo quanti rispondono.

E' consentito ripronosticare le ultime gare degli ottavi

*JUVENTUS - LIONE
BARCELLONA - NAPOLI
MAN CITY - REAL MADRID
BAYERN - CHELSEA

*
*@Interista Diventi Pazzo
@Pungiglione
@diavolo
@zamp2010
@Chrissonero
@Darren Marshall
@Beppe85
@sette
@egidiopersempre
@ilgallinaccio
@sacchino
@7vinte
@hiei87
@shevchampions
@mil77
@diavoloINme
@Stex

*


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Agosto 2020)

JUVENTUS - LIONE 2-0 (1)
BARCELLONA - NAPOLI 2-2 (1)
MAN CITY - REAL MADRID 1-2 (1)
BAYERN - CHELSEA 1-1 (x)


----------



## sette (4 Agosto 2020)

Juventus - lione 1-1 (1)
barcellona - napoli 2-2 (1)
man city - real madrid 1-3 (2)
bayern - chelsea 2-0 (x)


----------



## hiei87 (4 Agosto 2020)

Juventus - lione 3-0 (1)
barcellona - napoli 1-0 (1)
man city - real madrid 1-1 (1)
bayern - chelsea 1-2 (2)


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Agosto 2020)

Juventus Lione 2-0 (1)
Barcellona Napoli 4-0 (1)
City Real Madrid 1-2 al 90' (2)
Bayern Chelsea 2-0 (1)


----------



## 7vinte (7 Agosto 2020)

Juventus-Lione 1-1 (2)
Barcellona-Napoli 1-1 al 90' (X)
City-Real Madrid 2-1 (2)
Bayern-Chelsea 1-2 (1)


----------



## diavolo (7 Agosto 2020)

JUVENTUS - Lione 1-2 (2) 
BARCELLONA - Napoli 3-0 (1) 
MAN CITY - REAL MADRID 1-2 (2) 
BAYERN - CHELSEA 3-0 (1)


----------



## mil77 (7 Agosto 2020)

Juventus Lione 2-1 (1)
Barcellona Napoli 3-1 (1)
City Real Madrid 2-2 (2)
Bayern Chelsea 2-0 (1)


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (7 Agosto 2020)

Juventus - Lione 2-0 (1)
Barcellona - Napoli 1-2 (2)
Man city - Real madrid 1-3 (2)
Bayern - Chelsea 1-1 (X)


----------



## ilgallinaccio (7 Agosto 2020)

Juventus Lione 3-0 (1)
Barcellona Napoli 3-1 (1)
City Real Madrid 1-2 (2)
Bayern Chelsea 3-1 (1)


----------



## Pungiglione (7 Agosto 2020)

Juve Lione 2-0 (1)
Barça Napoli 2-1 (1)
City Real 2-2 (1)
Bayern Chelsea 2-2 (1)


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Agosto 2020)

Juve Lione 1-0 (1)
Barça-Napoli 1-1 (1)
City Real 1-2 (2)
Bayern Chelsea 3-1 (1)


----------



## sacchino (7 Agosto 2020)

Juventus - Lione 1-1 (X)
Barcellona - Napoli 3-2 (1)
Man city - Real Madrid 1-1 (X)
Bayern - Chelsea 2-0 (1)


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Agosto 2020)

*@Interista Diventi Pazzo
@Pungiglione
@diavolo
@zamp2010
@Chrissonero
@Darren Marshall
@Beppe85
@sette
@egidiopersempre
@ilgallinaccio
@sacchino
@7vinte
@hiei87
@shevchampions
@mil77
@diavoloINme
@Stex

*

Faccio i calcoli degli ottavi appena posso. Nel frattempo pronostici dei quarti con ingresso Europa League

*Segno al 90' (1 punto) - Risultato secco al 90' (2) - Passaggio del turno (1)
*

Esempio: Juventus - Man City X 1-1 Juventus 

INTER - BAYER LEVERKUSEN
MAN UTD - COPENHAGEN
SHAKHTAR - BASILEA
WOLVES - SEVILLA
ATALANTA - PSG
LEIPZIG - ATL MADRID
BARCELONA - BAYERN M.
MAN CITY - LIONE


----------



## diavolo (9 Agosto 2020)

INTER - BAYER Leverkusen 2-0 (1) Inda
MAN UTD - COPENHAGEN 1-1 (1) United
SHAKHTAR - BASILEA 0-0 (2) Basilea
WOLVES - SEVILLA 1-3 (2) Siviglia
ATALANTA - PSG 1-3 (2) PSG
LEIPZIG - ATL MADRID 0-2 (2) Atletico
BARCELONA - BAYERN M. 1-3 (2) Bayern 
MAN CITY - LIONE 3-0 (1) City


----------



## hiei87 (9 Agosto 2020)

Inter - bayer leverkusen 1 - 1 (x)
man utd - copenhagen 2 -1 (1)
shakhtar - basilea 2 - 0 (1)
wolves - sevilla 1 - 1 (1)
atalanta - psg 1 - 3 (2)
leipzig - atl madrid 0 - 1 (2)
barcelona - bayern m. 0 - 2 (2)
man city - lione 3 - 0 (1)


----------



## Pungiglione (9 Agosto 2020)

INTER - BAYER Leverkusen 2-1 (1) Melme
MAN UTD - Copenhagen 4-1 (1) UTD
SHAKHTAR - Basilea 1-1 (X) Shaktar
WOLVES - SEVILLA 1-3 (2) Sevilla
ATALANTA - PSG 3-2 (1) Atalanta 
LEIPZIG - ATL MADRID 1-1 (X) Atletico
BARCELONA - BAYERN M. 1-2 (2) Bayern
MAN CITY - LIONE 4-0 (1) City


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Agosto 2020)

*CLASSIFICA PRONOSTICI DOPO OTTAVI DI FINALE DI RITORNO*

*95 (12) Pungiglione* 

86 (11) ilgallinaccio 
84 (11) diavoloINme 
81 (12) sacchino 
81 (10) mil77 
80 (10) hiei87 

78 (10) willcoyote95 
77 (7) egidiopersempre 
76 (10) Interista Diventi Pazzo 
75 (9) Roten1896 
73 (8) 7vinte 
72 (9) diavolo 

65 (5) sette 
64 (2) Chrissonero 

58 (2) MrPeppez
57 (5) Stex 

9 (0) shevchampions

*TORNEO A ELIMINAZIONE DIRETTA - OTTAVI *

*hiei87* - Pungiglione [8-8] [8-7]
*egidiopersempre* - InteristaDiventiPazzo [2-1] [10-4]
*mil77 *- diavoloINme [4-7] [11-6]
7vinte - *willcoyote95 *[2-4] [3-3]
*diavolo *- Roten1896 [0-0] [4-4]
*ilgallinaccio* - sacchino [6-6] [11-6]

Ripescati Pungiglione e diavoloINme 


*TORNEO A ELIMINAZIONE DIRETTA - QUARTI**
*Pungiglione - diavolo
ilgallinaccio - egidiopersempre
diavoloINme - willcoyote95 
mil77 - hiei87


----------



## 7vinte (9 Agosto 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *CLASSIFICA PRONOSTICI DOPO OTTAVI DI FINALE DI RITORNO*
> 
> *95 (12) Pungiglione*
> 
> ...



Usciamo a testa alta, sapevamo che la sfida con @willcoyote95 era dura, abbiamo dato del nostro meglio. Ci proveremo l'anno prossimo, quando a fine stagione avremo anche l'occasione di metterci in mostra agli Europei. Ringrazio i ragazzi che hanno dato l'anima

[MENTION=209]Roten1896[/MENTION] ho comunque beccato l'uscita della Juve come ogni anno


----------



## sacchino (9 Agosto 2020)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Usciamo a testa alta, sapevamo che la sfida con @willcoyote95 era dura, abbiamo dato del nostro meglio. Ci proveremo l'anno prossimo, quando a fine stagione avremo anche l'occasione di metterci in mostra agli Europei. Ringrazio i ragazzi che hanno dato l'anima
> 
> [MENTION=209]Roten1896[/MENTION] ho comunque beccato l'uscita della Juve come ogni anno



Idem anche per me è facile azzeccare la Juve, il mio rammarico è di uscire nonostante un punteggio alto un po come la Juve che tutti gli anni merita di vincerla la champions


----------



## 7vinte (9 Agosto 2020)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Idem anche per me è facile azzeccare la Juve, il mio rammarico è di uscire nonostante un punteggio alto un po come la Juve che tutti gli anni merita di vincerla la champions



L'anno scorso beccai il risultato esatto 1-2 di Juventus-Ajax


----------



## mil77 (9 Agosto 2020)

Inter - bayer leverkusen 1 - 1 (x) bayer
man utd - copenhagen 3 -0 (1) Manchester
shakhtar - basilea 2 - 0 (1) Shakhtar
wolves - sevilla 1 - 2 (x) Siviglia
atalanta - psg 3 - 2 (1) Atalanta
leipzig - atl madrid 1 - 1 (2) Atletico
barcelona - bayern m. 1 - 3 (2) Bayern
man city - lione 3 - 0 (1) Manchester


----------



## sette (9 Agosto 2020)

INTER - BAYER Leverkusen 2-1 (x) Bay
MAN UTD - COPENHAGEN 1-1 (1) United
SHAKHTAR - BASILEA 0-0 (x) Basilea
WOLVES - SEVILLA 1-1 (2) Siviglia
ATALANTA - PSG 1-1 (2) Ata
LEIPZIG - ATL MADRID 1-2 (2) Atletico
BARCELONA - BAYERN M. 2-2 (2) Bayern
MAN CITY - LIONE 4-1 (1) City


----------



## Pungiglione (9 Agosto 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *CLASSIFICA PRONOSTICI DOPO OTTAVI DI FINALE DI RITORNO*
> 
> *95 (12) Pungiglione*
> 
> ...



Faccio i complimenti a [MENTION=186]hiei87[/MENTION] per la vittoria in un match tiratissimo, sono contento del ripescaggio e cercherò di portare a casa la vittoria finale e di difendere il primo posto in classifica generale &#55357;&#56846;


----------



## hiei87 (9 Agosto 2020)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Faccio i complimenti a [MENTION=186]hiei87[/MENTION] per la vittoria in un match tiratissimo, sono contento del ripescaggio e cercherò di portare a casa la vittoria finale e di difendere il primo posto in classifica generale ��



Grazie, complimenti a te per lo score che hai ottenuto finora!


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Agosto 2020)

[MENTION=3573]sacchino[/MENTION] [MENTION=3817]7vinte[/MENTION] continuate a pronosticare per la classifica, non importa se siete usciti dal torneo


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Agosto 2020)

INTER - BAYER LEVERKUSEN [1] 2-0 Inter
MAN UTD - COPENHAGEN [1] 3-0 United
SHAKHTAR - BASILEA [X] 1-1 Basilea 
WOLVES - SEVILLA [2] 0-2 Sevilla
ATALANTA - PSG [2] 1-3 PSG
LEIPZIG - ATL MADRID [2] 0-1 Atletico
BARCELONA - BAYERN M. [2] 0-2 Bayern
MAN CITY - LIONE [1] 3-0 City


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Agosto 2020)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Usciamo a testa alta, sapevamo che la sfida con @willcoyote95 era dura, abbiamo dato del nostro meglio. Ci proveremo l'anno prossimo, quando a fine stagione avremo anche l'occasione di metterci in mostra agli Europei. Ringrazio i ragazzi che hanno dato l'anima
> 
> [MENTION=209]Roten1896[/MENTION] ho comunque beccato l'uscita della Juve come ogni anno



GG amico


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Agosto 2020)

Inter - bayer leverkusen 2 - 1 (x) inter
man utd - copenhagen 2 - 0 (1) man
shakhtar - basilea 2 - 0 (1) sha
wolves - sevilla 2 - 1 (1) wol
atalanta - psg 2 - 2 (2) psg
leipzig - atl madrid 0 - 1 (2) atl
barcelona - bayern m. 2 - 2 (2) monaco
man city - lione 3 - 0 (1) cit


----------



## ilgallinaccio (10 Agosto 2020)

INTER - BAYER LEVERKUSEN [1] 3-1 Inter
MAN UTD - COPENHAGEN [1] 4-0 United
SHAKHTAR - BASILEA [1] 2-1 Shakhtar
WOLVES - SEVILLA [2] 1-2 Sevilla
ATALANTA - PSG [2] 1-3 PSG
LEIPZIG - ATL MADRID [2] 1-2 Atletico
BARCELONA - BAYERN M. [X] 2-2 Bayern
MAN CITY - LIONE [1] 3-1 City


----------



## sacchino (10 Agosto 2020)

INTER - BAYER LEVERKUSEN [1] 2-1 Inter
MAN UTD - COPENHAGEN [1] 3-1 United
SHAKHTAR - BASILEA [x] 1-1 Basilea
WOLVES - SEVILLA [2] 1-3 Sevilla
ATALANTA - PSG [1] 3-1 Atalanta 
LEIPZIG - ATL MADRID [x] 0-0 Atletico
BARCELONA - BAYERN M. [2] 0-2 Bayern 
MAN CITY - LIONE [1] 1-0 City


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Agosto 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *CLASSIFICA PRONOSTICI DOPO OTTAVI DI FINALE DI RITORNO*
> 
> *95 (12) Pungiglione*
> 
> ...



ok!!!

Onore al mio avversario [MENTION=3210]mil77[/MENTION] che me le ha suonate di brutto.

Ripescato ambisco ad essere come la Danimarca di euro 92!!!


----------



## 7vinte (10 Agosto 2020)

INTER - BAYER LEVERKUSEN [2] 1-3 Bayer
MAN UTD - COPENHAGEN [1] 3-0 United
SHAKHTAR - BASILEA [2] 0-2 Basilea
WOLVES - SEVILLA [X] 1-1 Sevilla
ATALANTA - PSG [1] 3-1 Atalanta
LEIPZIG - ATL MADRID [1] 2-0 Lipsia
BARCELONA - BAYERN M. [2] 1-3 Bayern
MAN CITY - LIONE [1] 3-0 City


----------



## mil77 (10 Agosto 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> ok!!!
> 
> Onore al mio avversario [MENTION=3210]mil77[/MENTION] che me le ha suonate di brutto.
> 
> Ripescato ambisco ad essere come la Danimarca di euro 92!!!



Grazie mille ma più che a me i complimenti li devi fare alla juve x il 2-1...


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Agosto 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Grazie mille ma più che a me i complimenti li devi fare alla juve x il 2-1...



Mai sconfitta per me fu più dolce.......


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Agosto 2020)

INTER - BAYER LEVERKUSEN [1] 3-1 Inter
MAN UTD - COPENHAGEN [1] 3-0 United
SHAKHTAR - BASILEA [X] 1-1 Shakhtar
WOLVES - SEVILLA [2] 1-2 Sevilla
ATALANTA - PSG [2] 1-3 PSG
LEIPZIG - ATL MADRID [2] 0-1 Atletico
BARCELONA - BAYERN M. [1] 2-1 Barcellona
MAN CITY - LIONE [1] 3-1 Man city


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (10 Agosto 2020)

INTER - BAYER LEVERKUSEN [1] 3-1 Inter
MAN UTD - COPENHAGEN [1] 2-0 Manchester U. 
SHAKHTAR - BASILEA [X] 2-2 Shakhtar 
WOLVES - SEVILLA [X] 1-1 Siviglia
ATALANTA - PSG [1] 2-1 Atalanta
LEIPZIG - ATL MADRID [2] 0-1 Atletico M. 
BARCELONA - BAYERN M. [X] 1-1 Barcellona
MAN CITY - Lione [1] 3-1 Manchester City


----------



## mil77 (16 Agosto 2020)

Ma entro stasera bisogna fare i pronostici x il prossimo turno?


----------



## 7vinte (16 Agosto 2020)

Siviglia-UTD [X] 1-1
Inter-Shacktar [2] 1-3
PSG-Lipsia [X] 2-2
Bayern-Lione [1] 4-0


----------



## sette (16 Agosto 2020)

Siviglia-UTD [X] 2-1 Siviglia
Inter-Shacktar [1] 2-2 Shacktar
PSG-Lipsia [X] 3-2 PSG
Bayern-Lione [1] 4-2 Bayern


----------



## ilgallinaccio (16 Agosto 2020)

Siviglia-UTD [2] 1-3 UTD
Inter-Shacktar [1] 2-0 INTER
PSG-Lipsia [1] 3-1 PSG
Bayern-Lione [1] 3-0 BAYERN


----------



## mil77 (16 Agosto 2020)

Siviglia-UTD [X] 1-1 Siviglia
Inter-Shacktar [1] 1-1 inter
PSG-Lipsia [X] 2-1 PSG
Bayern-Lione [1] 3-0 Bayern


----------



## sacchino (16 Agosto 2020)

Siviglia-UTD [2] 1-3 ,UTD
Inter-Shacktar [2] 2-3 Shacktar
PSG-Lipsia [1] 2-0 PSG
Bayern-Lione [1] 3-1 Bayern


----------



## Pungiglione (16 Agosto 2020)

Siviglia-UTD 1-1 (X) Siviglia
Inter-Shaktar 3-1 (1) Melme
Lipsia - PSG 1-2 (2) PSG
Lione - BAYERN 1-4 (2) Bayern


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Agosto 2020)

Siviglia-UTD [1] 2-1 siv
Inter-Shacktar [2] 1-2 sha
PSG-Lipsia [1] 2-1 PSG
Bayern-Lione [1] 4-0 bayern


----------



## ilgallinaccio (16 Agosto 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> Siviglia-UTD [1] 2-1
> Inter-Shacktar [2] 1-2
> PSG-Lipsia [1] 2-1
> Bayern-Lione [1] 4-0




Mettete anche chi passa il turno! Anche io mi ero dimenticato e ho corretto!


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (16 Agosto 2020)

Siviglia-UTD [1] 2-1 Siviglia
Inter-Shakhtar [1] 2-0 Inter
PSG-Lipsia [X] 1-1 PSG
Bayern-Lione [1] 3-1 Bayern


----------



## diavolo (16 Agosto 2020)

Siviglia-UTD 1 2-1 Siviglia
Inter-Shakhtar X 1-2 Shakhtar
PSG-Lipsia 1 3-1 PSG
Bayern-Lione 1 3-0 Bayern


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Agosto 2020)

ilgallinaccio ha scritto:


> Mettete anche chi passa il turno! Anche io mi ero dimenticato e ho corretto!



mmm è tra parentesi quadra... comunque lo aggiungo grazie


----------



## hiei87 (16 Agosto 2020)

Purtroppo mi sono perso Manchester - Siviglia
Inter-Shakhtar 2 -1 1
PSG-Lipsia 1 - 3 2
Bayern-Lione 2 - 0 1


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Agosto 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma entro stasera bisogna fare i pronostici x il prossimo turno?



scusatemi 
questa cosa che ci sono partite ogni sera senza pause mi ha fregato


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Agosto 2020)

*Risultati quarti di finale!!*

*QUARTI DI FINALE TORNEO A ELIMINAZIONE DIRETTA*

*Pungiglione* - diavolo [10-9] 
*ilgallinaccio* - egidiopersempre [10-0]
diavoloINme - *willcoyote95* [8-10]
*mil77* - hiei87 [7-3]


*SEMIFINALI
mil77 - Pungiglione
willcoyote95 - ilgallinaccio

CLASSIFICA DOPO I QUARTI DI FINALE

105 (13) Pungiglione

*96 (11) ilgallinaccio 
92 (11) diavoloINme
90 (13) sacchino 

88 (11) willcoyote95
88 (10) mil77 
85 (9) Roten1896 
83 (10) hiei87
81 (10) Interista Diventi Pazzo
81 (9) diavolo

79 (8) 7vinte 
77 (7) egidiopersempre
73 (6) sette 

64 (2) Chrissonero

58 (2) MrPeppez
57 (5) Stex

9 (0) shevchampions


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Agosto 2020)

*@Interista Diventi Pazzo
@Pungiglione
@diavolo
@zamp2010
@Chrissonero
@Darren Marshall
@Beppe85
@sette
@egidiopersempre
@ilgallinaccio
@sacchino
@7vinte
@hiei87
@shevchampions
@mil77
@diavoloINme
@Stex



*Per chi non ha ancora pronosticato le semifinali, è possibile ancora pronosticare le 3 partite mancanti

INTER - SHAKHTAR
PSG - LEIPZIG
BAYERN - LIONE 

I miei:

Inter - Shakthar 1-1 X [Shakthar]
PSG - Leipzig 3-1 1 [PSG]
Bayern - Lione 3-0 1 [Bayern]


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Agosto 2020)

up


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Agosto 2020)

*FINALI 
CHAMPIONS LEAGUE ed EUROPA LEAGUE *

SEVILLA - INTER 21/8
PSG - BAYERN 23/8

Cosa pronosticare e relativi punteggi:
- VINCITORE DELLA COPPA: + 1 punto
- SEGNO 1X2 AL 90': + 1 punto
- RISULTATO SECCO AL 90': + 3 punti 
- un MARCATORE di una delle due squadre: + 3 punti se segna 1 gol + 1 punto aggiuntivo per ogni altro gol (per i marcatori non importa se segnano nei 90' o nei 120')
oppure NESSUN MARCATORE se pensate finisca 0-0: + 3 punti se 0-0 al 90' + 1 punto aggiuntivo se 0-0 anche al 120')


*SEMIFINALI TORNEO A ELIMINAZIONE DIRETTA

SEMIFINALI
mil77 - Pungiglione [8-7]
willcoyote95 - ilgallinaccio [8-8] (per miglior classifica)

FINALE
mil77 - ilgallinaccio

*
*CLASSIFICA DOPO LE SEMIFINALI

*112 (13) Pungiglione
104 (12) ilgallinaccio 

96 (12) willcoyote95
 96 (11) mil77 
 94 (13) sacchino 
92 (11) diavoloINme
 91 (11) diavolo
91 (10) Roten1896 
90 (11) Interista Diventi Pazzo

85 (10) hiei87

80 (8) 7vinte 
 80 (7) sette 
77 (7) egidiopersempre

64 (2) Chrissonero

58 (2) MrPeppez
57 (5) Stex

9 (0) shevchampions 

*@Interista Diventi Pazzo
@Pungiglione
@diavolo
@zamp2010
@Chrissonero
@Darren Marshall
@Beppe85
@sette
@egidiopersempre
@ilgallinaccio
@sacchino
@7vinte
@hiei87
@shevchampions
@mil77
@diavoloINme
@Stex
*


----------



## sette (20 Agosto 2020)

SEVILLA - INTER 2-1 [X] Sugo Sevilla
PSG - BAYERN 2-2 [2] Lewandowski Bayern


----------



## sacchino (20 Agosto 2020)

SEVILLA - INTER 0-2 [2] Lukaku, Godin
PSG - BAYERN 1-0 [1] Mbappe


----------



## hiei87 (20 Agosto 2020)

Siviglia - Inter 1 - 0 Ocampos
Bayern - Psg 3 - 1 Gnabry


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Agosto 2020)

Siviglia - Inter 0 - 3 lukaku
Bayern - Psg 2 - 3 lewan


----------



## 7vinte (20 Agosto 2020)

Siviglia-Inter 3-1 Ocampos
Bayern-Psg 4-4 Lewandowski


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (20 Agosto 2020)

Siviglia - Inter [2] 0-2 (Inter) Lautaro
PSG - Bayern [X] 1-1 (Bayern) Muller


----------



## diavolo (20 Agosto 2020)

Siviglia-Inter 2-1 [1] Siviglia Lukaku
PSG-Bayern 3-2 [1] PSG Lewandoski


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Agosto 2020)

Siviglia Inter [2] 0-2 Lautaro Inter
PSG Bayern [1] 2-1 Mbappe PSG


----------



## ilgallinaccio (21 Agosto 2020)

Siviglia Inter [2] 0-3 Lukaku Inter
PSG Bayern [1] 3-2 Mbappe PSG


----------



## mil77 (21 Agosto 2020)

Siviglia Inter (2) 1-2 Lukaku Inter
PSG Bayern (1) 3-2 Neymar PSG


----------



## Pungiglione (21 Agosto 2020)

Siviglia - Inter 1-1 (2) Lukaku Inter
Psg - BAYERN 1-2 (2) Lewandowski Bayern


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Agosto 2020)

*Risultati finali torneo dei pronostici champions*

*CLASSIFICA FINALE

*117 (13) Pungiglione
107 (12) ilgallinaccio

99 (12) willcoyote95
99 (11) mil77
97 (13) sacchino
96 (11) diavolo
92 (11) diavoloINme
91 (11) Interista Diventi Pazzo
91 (10) Roten1896

89 (10) hiei87
83 (7) sette
82 (8) 7vinte
77 (7) egidiopersempre

64 (2) Chrissonero

58 (2) MrPeppez
57 (5) Stex

9 (0) shevchampions 

*Pungiglione* si aggiudica con grande merito la classifica generale mantenendo il buon vantaggio che si era conquistato fin dai gironi. Secondo posto per *ilgallinaccio* che ha modo di consolarsi con il torneo a eliminazione diretta. Infatti...

*FINALE
mil77 - ilgallinaccio [3-3]*

Un pareggio in finale forse non c'era mai stato, per di più con punteggi non eccelsi (indovinato per entrambi il solo gol di Lukaku), ma sull'albo d'oro ufficialmente ci finisce *ilgallinaccio* per la miglior classifica. Ma grandissimi complimenti anche a mil77 per il percorso fatto. 

*PREMIAZIONE
Queste le reputazioni totali da assegnare (ciascuno scriva in questo thread a chi ha assegnato le sue 5 reputazioni)

*16 a [MENTION=4614]Pungiglione[/MENTION]
18 a [MENTION=3584]ilgallinaccio[/MENTION] (12+6)
8 a @willcoyote95
4 a [MENTION=3210]mil77[/MENTION] 

P.S. mi sa che mancano ancora 7 rep a Interista Diventi Pazzo dalla scorsa stagione   

*ALBO D'ORO (CLASSIFICA / TORNEO)**
2018 de sica / de sica
2019 interista diventi pazzo / interista diventi pazzo
2020 pungiglione / ilgallinaccio*


*@Interista Diventi Pazzo
@Pungiglione
@diavolo
@zamp2010
@Chrissonero
@Darren Marshall
@Beppe85
@sette
@egidiopersempre
@ilgallinaccio
@sacchino
@7vinte
@hiei87
@shevchampions
@mil77
@diavoloINme
@Stex*


----------



## hiei87 (27 Agosto 2020)

Complimenti ai vincitori e a Roten per l'organizzazione!
Ho dato due reputazioni a Pungiglione e una a testa per gli altri.


----------



## Pungiglione (27 Agosto 2020)

Sono molto contento della vittoria, faccio i complimenti a Gallinaccio e a tutti gli altri e anche a Roten per la pazienza nell'aver organizzato tutto

Ps Ho dato 5 rep al Gallinaccio


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Agosto 2020)

complimenti a tutti.


1 a gallinaccio
1 a mill

poi le ho finite...


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (27 Agosto 2020)

Complimenti ai vincitori e a Roten per l'organizzazione!

Ho dato: 2 rep a Pungiglione, 1 a Gallinaccio, 1 a Willcoyote e 1 a Mil.


----------



## mil77 (27 Agosto 2020)

Date 2 a Pungiglione, 2 a Il Gallinaccio (complimenti per la vittoria in finale) e 1 Will, con cui discuto spesso, ma qui si è dimostrato un valido Pronosticatore.


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Agosto 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Date 2 a Pungiglione, 2 a Il Gallinaccio (complimenti per la vittoria in finale) e 1 Will, con cui discuto spesso, ma qui si è dimostrato un valido Pronosticatore.



ahahaha culo dai...


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Agosto 2020)

*Rep. ancora da assegnare*

9 a @Pungiglione
7 a @ilgallinaccio 
4 a @willcoyote95


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Agosto 2020)

Aggiungo giorno per giorno qualche rep visto che ancora ne mancano



Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *Rep. ancora da assegnare*
> 
> 7 a @Pungiglione
> 5 a @ilgallinaccio
> 3 a @willcoyote95


----------



## willcoyote85 (31 Agosto 2020)

ne ho data adesso 1 a pungiglione e 1 a gallinaccio


----------



## Milanforever26 (31 Agosto 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *CLASSIFICA FINALE
> 
> *117 (13) Pungiglione
> 107 (12) ilgallinaccio
> ...



Complimenti a tutti mi è dispiaciuto non partecipare quest'anno


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Agosto 2020)

*Rep. ancora da assegnare*

4 a @Pungiglione
3 a @ilgallinaccio 
2 a @willcoyote95


----------



## diavolo (31 Agosto 2020)

Le mie Rep assegnate: pungiglione 2,gallinaccio 1,will 1,Roten 1


----------



## ilgallinaccio (31 Agosto 2020)

contentissimo per la vittoria, anche se molto fortunosa e derivante solo da una insperata e non pronosticata ottima classifica generale visti i tanti pareggi nella fase ad eliminazione, ringrazio l'organizzatore ed è stato un piacere partecipare.
Non mi è chiara essendo nuova questa storia delle Rep, devo fare qualcosa anche io?


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Agosto 2020)

ilgallinaccio ha scritto:


> contentissimo per la vittoria, anche se molto fortunosa e derivante solo da una insperata e non pronosticata ottima classifica generale visti i tanti pareggi nella fase ad eliminazione, ringrazio l'organizzatore ed è stato un piacere partecipare.
> Non mi è chiara essendo nuova questa storia delle Rep, devo fare qualcosa anche io?



in pratica le reputazioni positive sono il premio per la vittoria (o il piazzamento) 
ciascuno può darne 5 (in realtà 5 ogni giorno)
a te ne spettavano 18 in totale (12 per il secondo posto in classifica e 6 per la vittoria in coppa) e se i conti tornano in base a quelle assegnate dagli altri e a quelle che do' io ogni giorno dovresti averne già ricevute 15

in base ai premi assegnati rimangono queste

4 a @Pungiglione
3 a @ilgallinaccio 
2 a @willcoyote95

ovviamente non puoi darle a te stesso quindi puoi darne qualcuna a pungiglione o willcoyote
per il resto provvedo io domani e posso darti quelle che mancano se non lo fa qualcun altro


----------



## ilgallinaccio (1 Settembre 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> in pratica le reputazioni positive sono il premio per la vittoria (o il piazzamento)
> ciascuno può darne 5 (in realtà 5 ogni giorno)
> a te ne spettavano 18 in totale (12 per il secondo posto in classifica e 6 per la vittoria in coppa) e se i conti tornano in base a quelle assegnate dagli altri e a quelle che do' io ogni giorno dovresti averne già ricevute 15
> 
> ...



ok grazie.
io volevo darne 3 a pungiglione e 2 a willcoyote. come faccio?devo cliccare sulla stellina in uno dei loro messaggi?


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Settembre 2020)

ilgallinaccio ha scritto:


> ok grazie.
> io volevo darne 3 a pungiglione e 2 a willcoyote. come faccio?devo cliccare sulla stellina in uno dei loro messaggi?



si. puoi dare 1 rep per ogni messaggio


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Settembre 2020)

ilgallinaccio ha scritto:


> ok grazie.
> io volevo darne 3 a pungiglione e 2 a willcoyote. come faccio?devo cliccare sulla stellina in uno dei loro messaggi?



sì cerca 3 messaggi di pungiglione e 2 di will e dai "Approvo"


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Settembre 2020)

Ho dato io a [MENTION=3584]ilgallinaccio[/MENTION] le rep mancanti

rimangono queste

4 a @Pungiglione
2 a @willcoyote95


----------



## ilgallinaccio (1 Settembre 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ho dato io a [MENTION=3584]ilgallinaccio[/MENTION] le rep mancanti
> 
> rimangono queste
> 
> ...



grazie!
io fatto quello che avevo scritto, 3 a pungiglione e 2 a willcoyote


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Settembre 2020)

Ok ho dato io l'ultima a pungiglione.
Siamo a posto  
Alla prossima stagione (che arriva presto)


----------

